# Trudnoća i porod > Prije začeća >  SPONTANI POBAČAJI

## prada

Pozdrav drage moj,

molim vas da se javite koje ste proživjele isto što i ja.
Imala sam dva spontana pobacaja,oba u šestom tj.trudnoće
Što su najčešći uzroci tome?
Radila sam briseve kao i MM. sve o.k,osim ureoplazma mi je manja od 10 na 4,što po ginekolozima nije moglo uzrokovati spontane.
Hormoni su o.k.
Što ako ne nađemo uzrok,TOLIKO ME STRAH treće trudnoće.
Kada smijem na slijedeću trudnoću,nisam bila kiretirana i već nakon 28 dana sam dobila menzis.
Joj puna sam pitanja.Unaprijed isprike na podužem postu ali cure moje toliko vas SVE volim jer ste mi u ovakvim trenutcima SVE ŠTO IMAM.

Pozdrav

----------


## gejsha

prada dobro nam dosla   :Kiss:  

ja nisam imala spontane al imala sam biokemijske koje su me isto bolile jako.. razloga moze biti puno moze biti da spermij koji je oplodio nije bio dobar ..moze biti da se jednostavno nije dobro ugnjezdilo.... al vec ce ti cure iskusnije napisati vishe o razlozima... 
Morash to ostaviti iza sebe koliko god bilo teshko i krenuti naprijed nisi imala kiretrazu mozes vec sljedeci mj. ili kad se vec ti u glavi budesh osjecala spremnom ..

----------


## prada

> prada dobro nam dosla   
> 
> ja nisam imala spontane al imala sam biokemijske koje su me isto bolile jako.. razloga moze biti puno moze biti da spermij koji je oplodio nije bio dobar ..moze biti da se jednostavno nije dobro ugnjezdilo.... al vec ce ti cure iskusnije napisati vishe o razlozima... 
> Morash to ostaviti iza sebe koliko god bilo teshko i krenuti naprijed nisi imala kiretrazu mozes vec sljedeci mj. ili kad se vec ti u glavi budesh osjecala spremnom ..


Pozdrav gejsha,

pa i ja sam imala biokemijske.
Dali znaš uzroke tome.

----------


## gejsha

evo sto kazu o tom


_www.roda.hr
Biokemijska trudnoća

Biokemijska trudnoća je vrlo rani pobačaj za koji žena niti ne zna ako nije vrlo rano (prije mjesečnice ili oko datuma očekivane mjesečnice) napravila kućni test, koji se pokazao jedva vidljivo pozitivnim ili je napravila test krvi ß hCG, koji je pokazao vrlo niske vrijednosti koje se ne dupliraju pravilno (svaka 2-3 dana), a ultrazvučnim pregledom ne može se vidjeti gestacijska vrećica.

Gotovo polovica svih prvih trudnoća završi ranim pobačajem kada je jajašce oplođeno, ali se ne implantira ili se implantira, ali ubrzo nakon toga propadne. Često, mjesečno krvarenje bude jačeg intenziteta s komadićima krvavog tkiva, te ponekad grčevima.

Mnoga su nagađanja o uzroku ovih ranih pobačaja: kromosomski problemi u razvoju fetusa, abnormalni endometrij, abnormalnosti maternice ili pojedine infekcije, te problem antitijela i dr.

Prolazite li kroz neki od postupaka izvantjelesne oplodnje – jedna studija u Americi pokazala je da 54,1% pacijentica koje su prethodno imale biokemijsku trudnoću zanesu prilikom slijedećeg IVF-a, suprotno od 46,5% pacijentica koje nisu nikako uspjele zanijeti._

----------


## prada

I kako ti draga živiš sa svime time.. :? 
Dali radiš na novoj bebi.
Ja se osjećam užasno i nesretno kao da se cijeli svijet srušio.
Nikada neću odustati ma koliko me god puta ovoliko bolilo.

----------


## gejsha

prvi put me je dotuklo nisam snikim mogla pricati sve mi je islo na zivce kao za jarac svi oko mene ostajali trudni pa me valjda i to jos vishe slomilo.. drugi put je bilo isto tako ... treci put je bilo tesko al valjd sam bila pomalo "otupila" na to pa je bilo malo lakse .. radimo na bebi i neodustajemo zadnji put je bilo cinimise prije dva mj. ak se nevaram al sto se moze zivot ide dalje 
i mi s njim .. proslost ostavljamo iza sebe a veselimo se buducnosti ...

----------


## prada

Super si  :D 
Dali si možda otkrila uzroke,jesi radila briseve,hormone itd....
Uh što sam puna pitanja   :Embarassed:   :?

----------


## gejsha

Radila sam i hormone i briseve sve je uredno..  i prestala trazit uzroke bilo je jer je moralo tako biti u tom trenutko u sljedecem mozes biti isto ali moze biti 
da ce sve biti super ... zato draga ostavi to nekak iza sebe i u boj po malog   :Saint:

----------


## prada

Ti si prva osoba koja si mi nako dugooo vremena unjela malo optimizma.  :Love:  
Ah ništa,šta nam drugo preostaje ...
Tebi već ovaj mjesec želim jedan veeeeliki plus i jednog malog pišolinca ili pišolinku....... :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D

----------


## nabla

I ja sam imala dve "biohemijske" u 5. nedelji. Prvi put nisam dozivela to tragicno jer mi je to bio dokaz da mogu da ostanem trudna. Uradila sam briseve- pozitivna na ureoplazmu. To smo resili. Posle godinu dana ostanem opet trudna. U tom ciklusu ukljucili smo dabroston za svaki slucaj. Beta se u pocetku lepo duplala, a onda jedan dan spoting- povecali dozu dabrostona ali beta je pocela da pada. Sve je samo otislo. Ovaj drugi put sam se dobrano zabrinula i postala opsesivna u trazenju uzroka kojeg jos uvek nisam pronasla. Doduse postoji tu par nekih "problemcica" (ja- heterozigot za MTHFR, sateliti na 17. hromozomu, malo povisen FSH, nizak progesteron) ali za koje nijedan doktor nije rekao da to je uzrok. 
Mislim da je dobro iskljuciti sve moguce faktore koji mogu dovesti do spontanog- na vreme! ALI isto tako je bitno da to prepustis lekarima. Zasto? Zato sto sam ja mnoge pretrage uradila na svoju ruku citajuci stosta na internetu- a s obzirom da nemam dovoljno znanja iz te oblasti kad sam naletela u svojim nalazima na nesto sto mi je sumnjivo- uzasno sam se opteretila. Postala sam potpuno disfunkcionalna i u socijalnom i u profesionalnom zivotu. Nadji nekog dobrog ginekologa u koga imas poverenja i ne lupaj glavu o tomo sta ce biti u sledecoj trudnoci. Bitno je da pozitivno mislis jer i to utice na hormonsku ravnotezu koja je neophodna da zatrudnis i izneses trudnocu do kraja.
Puno pozdrava obema s nadom da cemo u dogledno vreme biti ponosne trudnice i mamice!

----------


## Indi

Znam kako ti, ali samo hrabro naprijed.   :Love:   :Kiss:

----------


## Indi

Pardon, trebalo je pisati: znam kako ti je...

----------


## Pepina

*prada*,ja sam do sad imala samo jednu bioke.T i nadam se da se neće ponoviti.Ali,isto tako znam da i ako se ponovi,ići ću dalje sve dok ne dođe taj dan kad će naše maleno ugledati svijet.Što se može,nije svakom isto,netko do nećeg lakše dođe,netko drugi teže.Neki imaju više sreće u jednoj domeni,a drugi u drugoj.Life is beautifull-zar ne?  :Wink:  
Ma,možemo mi to....

----------


## blis

Imala sam 2 spontana, 1 biokemijsku, a pred tjedan dana sam, nako super uredne trudnoće, rodila prekrasnu i prezdravu curicu. Dakle, može se! Samo hrabro i optimistično naprijed.   :Kiss:

----------


## ina*

*blis* cestitam!!!  :D

----------


## gejsha

:D  blis  :D 

to je tako ljepo za pročitat  :D

----------


## sandraf

ja sam imala dva rana i jedan kasni pobacaj, ali i dvoje prekrasne djece koji su vrijedni svakog truda i straha u trudnocama. samo hrabro!

----------


## Pepina

*blis*,čestitam!

----------


## Pepina

:D  :D ...zaboravih na smajliće u prethodnom postu

----------


## silvija

blis cestitke na bebacu  :D  :D  :D  :D

----------


## papalina

Ja sam imala jedan rani spontani izmedju dvije trudnoće.U prvoj sam rodila zdravog dječaka pa nažalost taj glupi spontani(bolilo me tri dana iza kad se maternica vraćala u prvobitno stanje-užasno,ne toliko kad je bila sama kiretaža)i sad sam trudna već pet i po mjeseci i zasad je sve ok nadam se maloj curici..... pretpostavljam da je sigurno još teže izgubiti bebu tako kasno u šestom mjesecu- ma uvijek je teško.Preboliš, ali ne zaboraviš.Mislim da je najvažnije ne misliti puno i hrabro naprijed....

----------


## sonja3333

dobrodošla prada.
O svojim osjećajima nakon pobačaja sam pisala,vidjet ćeš i sama kako je sve lakše prolaziti sa forumašicama koje imaju slična iskustva kao tvoja.
znam kako ti je,ali glavu gore i idemo dalje.
 :Love:

----------


## Muca

dobrodošla   :Love:  

nažalost,  i ja sam jedna od nas...

14.12.2006. je bio dan moje kiretaže.

...
idemo dalje...
sve pretrage u redu..i muževe i moje..
što da ti kažem...


sretno i puno strpljenja i   :Heart:   vam želim. jednako kao i sebi.

----------


## imported_Laura Radic

*Prada*, 
i ja sam imala dva spontana, prva trudnoca je otisla odmah u 5-oj nedelji, i bilo mi je grozno, druga trudnoca je otisla u 10 nedelji (missed ab) i meni i muzu je to bio uzasan udarac, nakon tacno 6 mjeseci test je pokazao +, i sad imam prekrasnu curicu od tri i po mjeseca, cuvaj se, i puno pusa  :Heart:

----------


## prada

> *Prada*, 
> i ja sam imala dva spontana, prva trudnoca je otisla odmah u 5-oj nedelji, i bilo mi je grozno, druga trudnoca je otisla u 10 nedelji (missed ab) i meni i muzu je to bio uzasan udarac, nakon tacno 6 mjeseci test je pokazao +, i sad imam prekrasnu curicu od tri i po mjeseca, cuvaj se, i puno pusa


Baš mi je drago zbog vas.Nadam se da ću i ja jednog dana moći govoriti u prošlom vremenu o tome svemu i da ću imati svoju bebicu u naručju.
Jesi li možda otkrila zbog čega su ti se ta dva spontana desila.
Kao što sam već napisala meni je otkvirena ureloplazma manje od 10 na 4(navodno nije uzrok spontanih) jedino što MM ima previše leukocita u ejakulatu (pa je možda to uzrok) :? 
Hormone sam vadila 03 dan ciklusa sve 5 kao i krvna slika.
Sada ćekam 21 dan pa da vidim....drugo od pretraga više niti neznam šta trebam raditi....
Oprosti na ovako dugom postu.....

----------


## bibai

Prada, ja bih ipak na vašem mjestu liječila tu Ureaplasmu. Ako sada i je u malom titru, lako se ona namnoži do opterećujućeg.
Višak leukocita u ejakulatu uvijek znači upalu. Da li je on radio briseve, urinokulturu, kulturu eksprimata prostate? Ako nije bilo bi dobro da napravi.

Nadam se da ćeš se uskoro premjestiti na forum trudnica.   :Smile:

----------


## prada

> Prada, ja bih ipak na vašem mjestu liječila tu Ureaplasmu. Ako sada i je u malom titru, lako se ona namnoži do opterećujućeg.
> Višak leukocita u ejakulatu uvijek znači upalu. Da li je on radio briseve, urinokulturu, kulturu eksprimata prostate? Ako nije bilo bi dobro da napravi.
> 
> Nadam se da ćeš se uskoro premjestiti na forum trudnica.


Bibai pozdrav, pijemo antibiotike oboje(on za upalu ja za ureoplazmu).
Što se tiče MM on je dao briseve i ejakulat.Vjerojatno je to sve ovo što si nabrojala.
Pošto meni nisu našli ništa drugo a njemu samo tu upalu nadam se da je navedena upala bila razlog mojih spontanih tj.biokemiskih trudnoća.
Uskoro ćemo mi na novu bebolinu,ne odustajemo.
Pusa

----------


## imported_Laura Radic

Draga *prada*,
ja sam 2003 god imala veeliku cistu na desnom jajniku(6x7cm) i uklonili su je laparskopskim putem, a i 2/3jajnika, nakon 2 spontana, sa trecom trudnocom u 5-oj nedelji sam imala krvarenje (ne puno, samo fleka na gacicama, ali za mene je bio ogroman sok i panika)tad mi je doktor predlozio progesteron inekcije, preventive radi i objasnio mi je da u predgodne 2 trudnoce nije bilo dovoljno progesterona (hormon koji se zove cuvar trudnoce), jer jajnik nije mogao dovoljno da proizvede progesterona pa sam ga morala unositi putem inekcije, i kao sto sam rekla sad imam Mateu koja spava u svom kreveticu.

Ja se izvinjavam ako sam pisala malo konfuzno, razlog, nedostatak sna, puno pusa   :Love:

----------


## prada

> Draga *prada*,
> ja sam 2003 god imala veeliku cistu na desnom jajniku(6x7cm) i uklonili su je laparskopskim putem, a i 2/3jajnika, nakon 2 spontana, sa trecom trudnocom u 5-oj nedelji sam imala krvarenje (ne puno, samo fleka na gacicama, ali za mene je bio ogroman sok i panika)tad mi je doktor predlozio progesteron inekcije, preventive radi i objasnio mi je da u predgodne 2 trudnoce nije bilo dovoljno progesterona (hormon koji se zove cuvar trudnoce), jer jajnik nije mogao dovoljno da proizvede progesterona pa sam ga morala unositi putem inekcije, i kao sto sam rekla sad imam Mateu koja spava u svom kreveticu.
> 
> Ja se izvinjavam ako sam pisala malo konfuzno, razlog, nedostatak sna, puno pusa


Pozdrav Laura,
baš mi je drago zbog tvog sretnog završetka cijele te briče.
Naime i ja sam u ovoj drugoj trudnoći bila na utrogestanima 3x1 dnevno,ali nažalost nije pomoglo.I ja sam prije par godina operirala cistu na jajniku ali nisam na operaciji završila zbog ciste već zbog upale slijepog crijeva i tada mi je kirurg koji ga je operirao usput odstranio cistu (nije bio ginekolog).Trenutno nemam problema sa cistama.
Pusa tebi i jedna velika Matei

----------


## ANČI

Bok cure,
Evo i ja sam među vama. Nedavno sam imala spontani i zanima me nakon koliko mjeseci mogu ići na drugo dijete? Kaj vi mislite? Ja inače nisam radila kiretažu, već samo lijekovima??  :Razz:

----------


## ZO

Kad sama osjetiš da si spremna psihički, a fiziči neki kažu odmah može drugi ciklus, neki kažu čekaj 3 mjeseca, neki 6... nema pravila   :Heart:

----------


## prada

> Bok cure,
> Evo i ja sam među vama. Nedavno sam imala spontani i zanima me nakon koliko mjeseci mogu ići na drugo dijete? Kaj vi mislite? Ja inače nisam radila kiretažu, već samo lijekovima??


Pozdrav Anči,

evo i ja sam na žalost imala sličnu situaciju kao ti,bez kiretaže sa lijekovima sam se čistila.
Ja planiram čim popijem kuru antibiotika ponovno na bebulina.
NE ODUSTAJEEEEEEEM :D  :D  :D

----------


## ANČI

a KADA STE DOBILE MENGU??? MENE TO JAKO ZANIMA. JA RAZMIŠLJAM ČIM DOBIJEM PRVU MENGU IDEM NA DIJETE. NEMA ČEKANJA, KAJ VI MISLITE??

----------


## BlueCat

Što ste točno o pretraga radile?
U Petrovoj su mi napravili bateriju testova krv,urin, papa, UV - još čekam za trombofiliju (tak nekak). 
Kad sam pitala svog ginića za hormone, on je rekao da možemo ali da su hormoni obično povezani s nemogućem začeća, a da se kod spontanih gledaju pozadinske upale i problemi s grušnjavanjem krvi.
Još kod prvog spontanog sam radila i kariogram, bris i sve gornje testove (osim trombofilije). Sad ću ponoviti bris. Uvijek sve uredno školski.

Što dalje?

Anči, meni menka stigla točno po rasporedu kako inače dolazi. Prođi bar osnovne testove koji se rade prije trudnoće (u najviše mjesec dana dobiješ sve rezultate) pa onda navali.

----------


## Tanči

> a KADA STE DOBILE MENGU??? MENE TO JAKO ZANIMA. JA RAZMIŠLJAM ČIM DOBIJEM PRVU MENGU IDEM NA DIJETE. NEMA ČEKANJA, KAJ VI MISLITE??


Ako ti je napravljena kiretaža,bolje nemoj odmah ići na trudnoću,ipak treba sluznici maternice da se oporavi.

----------


## Nella

prada ja sam imala prvu trudnoću blighted ovum, poslje toga 2 spontana i nisam odustala, a umirala sam od straha, 2004 sam imala školsku trudnoću i sve je bilo ok, i sad sam opet trudna strah me i trudim se ne mislit na najgore, teško je ali idem dalje i dalje, vjerujem u svoju mrvicu i nedam se
želim vam svima koje ste toprošle da nikad ne odustajete jer bebica vas vaša čeka, nedajte se i mislite pozitivno  :Love:

----------


## prada

> prada ja sam imala prvu trudnoću blighted ovum, poslje toga 2 spontana i nisam odustala, a umirala sam od straha, 2004 sam imala školsku trudnoću i sve je bilo ok, i sad sam opet trudna strah me i trudim se ne mislit na najgore, teško je ali idem dalje i dalje, vjerujem u svoju mrvicu i nedam se
> želim vam svima koje ste toprošle da nikad ne odustajete jer bebica vas vaša čeka, nedajte se i mislite pozitivno


Pozdrav Nella,

tužno je to što nas ima toliko sa istim ili sličnim pričama.
Jako mi je drago što tvoja priča ima sretan kraj i vjerujem da će i tvoja nova mrvica izdržati do kraja,ne da hoće već MORA. :D  :D  :D 
Ja već ovaj mjesec krećem u akciju i vjerujem da ću i ja ugledati svoje sunce.

----------


## sonja3333

> prada ja sam imala prvu trudnoću blighted ovum, poslje toga 2 spontana i nisam odustala, a umirala sam od straha, 2004 sam imala školsku trudnoću i sve je bilo ok, i sad sam opet trudna strah me i trudim se ne mislit na najgore, teško je ali idem dalje i dalje, vjerujem u svoju mrvicu i nedam se
> želim vam svima koje ste toprošle da nikad ne odustajete jer bebica vas vaša čeka, nedajte se i mislite pozitivno



Kako dobro djeluju ovakve sretne priče.  :Naklon:

----------


## lilium

Linkam ovu temu s drugom gdje smo napravile popis pretraga:

http://www.roda.hr/forum/viewtopic.php?t=41584

----------


## slap

Draga Prada!Ja sam prije osam mijeseci imala missed.ab u 10 tjednu a prije 7 dana blighet ovum u 7 tjednu,oba puta kiretaža!Točno znam kako se osjećaš,tužno i bespomoćno,ali nemoj gubit nadu,jednom mora uspijeti!Kad vidim da su neke od vas prošle i više od 2 pobačaja a kasnije imale zdravu trudnoću ,to nam ulijeva veliku nadu da ce sve doći na svoje,samo treba malo vremena!Ne smijemo gubiti nadu jer nada umire zadnja!

----------


## vjerujem u bolje sutra

i ja nakon pobacaja imam uzasan strah od sljedece trudnoce...hoce li sve biti u redu,hocu li uspjeti dovesti sve do kraja ili ce me opet snaci spontani...
mislim da su ti strahovi sasvim opravdani i normalni...

----------


## crvic

evo, ja sam jedna od onih "sretnica" koje su imale dva missed-a i jednu biokemijsku!
nakon oba missed-a sam isla na kiretazu, blagi uzas! i nakon svake sam rekla kako necu vise nikada niti pomisljati na T, ali sada ulazim u 9 tjedan.

i prvi puta mi je sam pocetak T onako kako bi i trebao biti, prvi put, i sada mi to daje malu nadu da ce sve biti u redu! ali i dalje postoji strah, osjetim da se ne smijem onako kako sam se smijala prije nekoliko mjeseci..... 
no, svaki dan si razmisljam kako sam blize svojem crveku, pa ako i ova T zavrsi spontanim, nadam se da nece, barem sam dozivjela mali napredak koji ce mi dati snagu da se iznova suprotstavim svojim strahovima i krenem u novu T.

----------


## slap

Reci mi Crvić jesi ti obavila kakve pretrage prije  tih spontanih i koliku si pauzu napravila nakon spontanih?

----------


## crvic

nakon drugog missed-a, radila sam  cervikalne briseve, vadila hormone, urinokulturu, koagulogram, lupus, i MM i ja smo radili kariogram. 
i sve je bilo u redu, osim sto imam nizi progesteron 21DC, ali receno mi je da neke zene imaju normalne trudnoce s tom razinom progesterona.

ovu trudnocu nismo planirali, cak smo i pazili na plodne dane, da nam se ne bi desilo, ali iznenadilo nas je! a pauza je bila 8 mjeseci.
nakon biokemijske trudnoce, ne trebas niti pauzirati, koliko je meni poznato. ja sam morala zbog kiretaza koje sam imala.

samo hrabro naprijed, i tebe ceka tvoj mali   :Saint:

----------


## slap

Koliko se dugo čekaju rezultati tih silnih pretraga,ja a nekih tri mjeseca želim ponovno planirat trudnoću ,nadam se da cu to uspjet napravit za tri mjeseca,jako sam nestrpljiva i silno želim bebicu!

----------


## crvic

brisevi su gotovi za tjedan dana, hormoni isto tako, koagulogram i lupus za tri dana, a kariogram mjesec dana

----------


## slap

Ništa ,cim dobijem menstruaciju krećem sa pretragama,možeš mi objasnit kakva je to pretraga lupus i gdje se radi?

----------


## lilium

crvic, sretno   :Heart:  

slap,
sve koagulacijske, imunoloske pretrage, testove secera, kariogram... mozes raditi odmah, za hormone i briseve - nakon prve M.
Koagulacijske i imunoloske pretrage se rade na Rebru (sve iz krvi) i na zalost neki nalazi se cekaju i do mjesec dana (barem je tako mene zapalo). Ako se radi Lupus Antikoagulant(LA) pametno je odmah napraviti i Antikardiolipinska antitijela ( AcL IgG, IgM) tako da se iskljuci antifosfolipidni sindrom za kojeg statistike kazu da ga ima 15% zena s habitualnim pobacajima. LA i ACL jesu imunoloski indikatori, no  povezani su s razvojem tromboze i smatra se da utjecu na stvaranje ugrusaka i na upalne procese u placenti koji onda imaju za posljedicu rane pobačaje.

----------


## slap

Može mi netko reći za taj kariogram,odnosno dali je u većini slučajeva uredan , dali je netko imao kariogram da nije bio uredan i kakve su šanse za dalje?Znam da sam naporna sa tim silnim pitanjima ali užasno se bojim svih tih pretraga,odnosno da neću moć imat nakon ta dva spontana djecu!

----------


## ana.m

Cure, ja vas moram nekaj pitati   :Grin:  ...ja stalno nekaj imam za pitati.
Ja mislim da sam imala jednom biokemijsku trudnoću, ali tada niti smo radili na bebaču, Janko još nije imao ni godinu dana, dojila sam ga i ciklusi su mi bili svakakvi, pa kad mi je menga kasnila 12 dana nisam tome pridavala nikakvu pažnju...Mislila si jesam kaj sako sam trudna, ali nisam radila ni testove ni ništa, jedan dan sam samo procurila, taj siti dan me u jendom momentu uhvatila takva bol da nisam mogla stajati i nakon toga je iz mene izašlo nešto, ne baš malo, stalo bi na dlan i bilo je izgleda sličnog jetricama...Kad je to izašlo presalo me boljeti, odkrvarila sam svoje i poslije je sve opet bilo ok. Je li to mogla biti biokemijska trudnoća. Da sam možda planirala trudnoću, pa odmah nakon 2 dana kašnjenja napravila test, pa on bio pozitivan, pa se to dogodilo znala bih, ovako mogu samo pretpostavljati, jer kaj drugo može biti, PAPA je nakon toga bio uredan i sve ok! I kad smo onda odlučili bebača došlo nam je od prve, evo još malo i stiže naša curkica!

U svakom slučaju svim vama curama koje muče ovakve brige želim da što prije u ruke primite vaše male bebice   :Kiss:

----------


## lilium

slap,

Neke statistike do kojih sam dosla kazu da se nasljedni genetski faktori kod jednog od partnera javljaju u ne vise od 5% parova. Kod populacije s habitualnim pobacajima ta statistika raste na 10%. Ako postoji neki problem tada geneticari daju vjerojatnost uspjeha i jedino translokacije mogu uzrokovati vece probleme (tipa pedeset posto sanse za OK), na kraju vecina tih parova, uz vecu muku, dodje do svojih beba.

Ne boj se pretraga, one mogu pronaci neke stvari koje danasnja medicina zna drzati pod kontrolom. I ja sam nekako nevoljko isla odraditi svoju genetsku sliku, jer ako tu i nesto ne stima covjek samo dobije statisticki izracun kolike su sanse da na drugi puta nesto krene po zlu. No sad kad ju imam i znam da je OK mi je malo lakse.

ana.m,
hvala na dobrim zeljama!
moze biti da je bila biokemijska, no mozda i nije, sjecam se jednog svog slicnog iskustva kad nije bilo sanse da sam trudna no bila sam pod velikim stresom i taj put su se ljustili veci komadi (da li je uzrok neki hormonalni disbalans ili nesto drugo, ne znam)

----------


## crvic

*lilium* hvala ti   :Love:   zelim i tebi skolsku trudnocu!

*slap* ja nisam cula ni za koga da ima los kariogram! samo se jako dugo ceka na taj nalaz! prvo se ceka na razgovor s geneticarem, mene je on jako zbedirao, pa se ceka vadjenje krvi, nama je bilo mjesec dana nakon razgovora s geneticarem, pa onda jos mjesec dana se cekaju nalazi  :/ 

stvarno se oduzi!

----------


## sonja3333

Ja cekam nalaze mjesec dana i ništa,niti kariogram niti hla tipizacija...stvarno predugo iščekivanje :/

----------


## crvic

> Ja cekam nalaze mjesec dana i ništa,niti kariogram niti hla tipizacija...stvarno predugo iščekivanje :/


a najdraze mi je kada mi je sestra rekla kako cemo dobiti nalaze za 2-3 tjedna na kucnu adresu! na kraju, morala sam sama ici po nalaze i to 6 tjedana nakon vadjenja krvi. to se odnosi na kariogram, a hla tipizaciju nisam isla, nadam se da niti necu jer su mi rekli kako se ide tek nakon treceg spontanog  :?

----------


## slap

Hvala na odgovorima,sad ste me utješile,napravit cu sve pretrage koje se budu mogle,mada sam čula da se neke pretrage rade tek nakon trećeg pobačaja,ne znam dali je to istina?

----------


## Strobery Shortcake

Ja i suprug smo radili kariogram, nakon dva uzastopna spontana (jedan u 7. i jedan u 11. sedmici). Isto tako čekali 100 godina na nalaze (znate na šta mislim). Suprugov je pokazao da postoji 2% nepravilnih hromozoma. Niko nam nije rekao šta to znači pa sam se ja pitala kakve su sad uopće mogućnosti da dobijemo zdravo dijete. Onda mi je moj gin rekao da su ljudi sa nalazima 80% nepravlinih hrom. dobivali zdravu djeci. Ipak je u 16. sedmici moje četvrte trudnoće (u međuvremenu sam imala jedan pobačaj koji je doslovno odgovarao predhodnom opisu biohemijske trudnoće, ja sam napravila test, i pokazao je slabašni plusić) uradio triple test da vidi kave su indikacije za amniocentezu. Kako je test pokazao odsustvo markera za anomalije, on nije preporučio amnio. Rodila sam živu, zdravu i veliku djevojčicu. Zato ne gubi nadu, sve se desi u pravo vrijeme (iako je nama teško čekati)   :Love:

----------


## lilium

Strobery Shortcake,  :D za curicu!

slap,
po statistikama se tek sa 3 pobacaja u nizu ulazi pod diagnozu habitualni pobacaji, a 2 u nizu se jos smatraju nesretnim slucajem tako da se po nekima sve pretrage rade tek nakon 3. put, no sve sto ce ti preporuciti je ovisno o tipu pobacaja, procjeni lijecnika, br. godina koje imas... (npr. meni su nakon 2. preporucili dosta pretraga jer sam bila >39 i uvijek sam zavrsavala kao missed ab, a preostale pretrage sam napravila tek sada nakon 3. misseda; imuno pretrage tipa killer stanice i sl. nisam i necu raditi jer je 3. puta kariotipizacijom ploda dokazana fatalna trisomija sto je za moju zivotnu dob i statisticki gledajuci najcesci uzrok problema)

----------


## slap

Daj Bože da su ova moja dva pobačaja bila nesretni slučaj,prvi je bio missed a drugi blighet ovum(ako sam dobro napisala),inače imam 27 godina,mm ima 37!Znam ,još sam mlada,moram bit strpljiva,valjda će bebica doć kad tad!Cure puno vam hvala na svim odgovorima,puno ste mi pomogle ,hvala bogu da postoji ovakav forum,samo te može razumjet onaj tko je prošao isto!

----------


## ZO

> Ja cekam nalaze mjesec dana i ništa,niti kariogram niti hla tipizacija...stvarno predugo iščekivanje :/


ja baš imam dosta pozitivno iskustvo, nalaze HLA sam dobila za 2, a nalaze kariograma za 3 tjedna sa Rebra

----------


## lilium

sonja3333,

to je jos u prosjeku no ako te to opterecuje mozes ih nazvati da priupitas sto se zbiva. Ovo proljece jedan nalaz mi nije duuugo stizao, pa sam kod posjeta Rebru iz_drugih_razloga otisla to provjeriti, cudili su se da je taj nalaz vec davno poslan, no izdali su mi kopiju. Naravno da je za 10-ak dana stigao jos jedan primjerak postom  :Smile:

----------


## ivana31

Moja priča ide ovako.Prije godinu dana biokemijska(trudnoča se slučajno desila).Nakon godinu i pol počeli raditi na bebici,odmah sam ostala trudna,ali bila je vanmaterična,izvadili mi jedan jajovod,i sad su prošla tri ciklusa od laparaskopije,čekam da mi prođe M,pa opet na posao.E tako se ja sad lijepo nadam da će nam i sada uspijeti tako brzo napraviti bebicu,ali mislim da ne jel mi je ostao samo jedan jajovod  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## sonja3333

Stigao je karogram i uredan je!!!

HLA će biti za desetak dana,tako kažu.

----------


## lilium

super za kariogram!

----------


## crvic

*sonja*  :D  super za kariogram! ja sam umrla od smijeha kada je na nalazu pisalo normalno zensko   :Laughing:   i onda su me kolege zafrkavale kako su me do tada smatrale ravnopravnim partnerom, ali da sam im tim nalazom srusila sve snove   :Grin:

----------


## tulip

Po mojim saznanjima ana.m to ti može biti to. Meni je bilo slično, ali ja sam htjela trudnoću, pratila BBT, imala 100% feeling da sam trudna i prije nego mi je bilo vrijeme za mengu, veselila se ko luda. nakon tjedan dana kašnjenja napravila test i bio je blaaagi plus, ja sva u upitnicima, kaj to sad znači? a onda malo kasnije prokrvarila. bitno drukčije, jače, duže, bolnije nego obična menga, ko da mi se cijela utroba trgala (to je vjerojatno bilo od tuge). na uzv ni traga trudnoći (skoro pa su me uvjeravali da sam si umislila i da je nije ni bilo), ali beta je pokazala da je ipak nešto bilo i nakon par dana pala skroz. prošla sam bez ikakvih zahvata i lijekova (al malo je falilo da me i to snađe, nagutala sam se straha i imala noćne more, iako je to "sitni zahvatić"). sva sreća, ginić me umirio riječima da je to dosta učestalo, da puno žena ni ne skuži i da ne moram praktički uopće čekati.
Nije se ponovilo, nakon toga uspjeli smo vrlo brzo i imamo već velikog dečeca. 
Sad si želim drugo i moram priznat da me malo strah pa sam valjda i nesvjesno dolutala na ovu temu. Tada sam bila očajna ali sam to dosta brzo prebrodila i okrenula se novoj trudnoći, iako mi je jako falila podrška, u psihološkom smislu (nekih nije bilo, nekima nisam htjela reć da ne brinu, a neki baš nisu imali razumijevanja...tipa "kaj plačeš, pa to su bile samo stanice, samo par tjedana").

Želim svima puno sreće!

----------


## ZO

sonja super za nalaz!!  :D

----------


## Helena111

eto ja sam prošli petak (13.7.) imala kiretažu, oporavljam se i spremam za tri mjeseca u konačnu borbu za našeg malog   :Saint:  , toliko su me cure prije mene ohrabrile...naravno to želim i tebi, idemo samo hrabro dalje i USPJET ĆEMO!!!!   :Heart:

----------


## crvic

*helena*  :D  super za takav stav! a vecina stvari koja nam se dogadjaju, upravo su u nasim glavama! hrabro naprijed i uspjeti ces, sigurna sam u to   :Love:

----------


## crvic

e da, i moja prva kiretaza je bila na petak 13, 13.01.2006.-te  :/

----------


## lilium

cure, bas neke cudne koincidencije s datumima: moja 1. kiretaza je bila 13.1. no 2005, bio je cetvrtak i sjecam se da sam se jos salila sto bi tek bilo da je bio petak, a 2. kiretaza je bila 12.7. prosle godine...

drzite se  :Heart:

----------


## crvic

ja sam se pokusavala sjetiti kada mi je bila druga kiretaza i onda sam pogledala 12.10.2006., cetvrtak, a 13.10. je bio petak! 

bolje da ne spominjem kako sam trtarila na ovaj petak 13, a, kao, nisam praznovjerna   :Razz:

----------


## Helena111

kao da se netko grdo šali s nama, ali možda ćemo baš mi roditi na petak 13, jer kažu da su ljudi rođeni tog dana NEVJEROJATNI SREČKOVIĆI,   :Kiss:

----------


## Anita-AZ

Ja sam imala jedan spontani u 9. tjednu trudnoće, a i skoro sam ovu trudnoću izgubila _(već je krenulo krvarenje i to obilno jedan dan.... pa je bio povelik hematom pored ploda),_ ali sam poučena prvim iskustvom pobačaja znala da treba istog trena popiti dabroston, stoga sam samoinicijativno počela, a nakon posjeta ginekologu dobila sam isti, samo u puno većoj količini. Izgledala sam kao žabac napuhnuta od njih, no trudnoća je zadržana i imam najdivnije dijete na svijetu!  :D 

Moja pretpostavka je da se u mojem slučaju radi o premalo progesterona, kojeg i nazivaju "čuvarem trudnoće", radi kojega imam i žestoki pms. A također i sklonost hematomima. A njihova opasnost leži u tome (i zato se mora tada mirovati) da doslovce ne izguraju plod van koliko je on malen prvih tjedana.

___________________________________

Što se tiče frustriranosti oko toga i čekanja bebe. Ja sam stvorila svakojake strahove nakon tog pobačaja, posebice radi grozne kiretaže s lokalnom anestezijom (čitaj,na živo), a i cijeli taj svijet i plan života koji stvoriš za svoje djetešće koji se u jednom trenu rasplinu i nisu baš blagodat za psihu.
No, znam da nam je ova trudnoća uspjela tek kad sam odustala od svega. RAdili smo dalje, no ja više nisam o tome razmišljala, živjela sam dalje i planirala život kao da ne računam na uspjeh trudnoće, jer to išćekivanje i napetost umanjilo je užitak življenja.
I tada je uspjelo. Ponekad je odustajanje dobra stvar. No, vidim da nisam tada odustala od bebe, tada sam odustala od ideje da je to jedina stvar koju želim i da to želim tako jako da to ide protiv mene.

Opustite se! Dječica dolaze opuštenim mamama.   :Love:

----------


## Helena111

bok, da li netko zna pouzdano kada se može početi ponovno keksati i jel istina da se najranije tek poslije 3.M smije ponovno krenuti u akciju??? da li se M dobiva točno mjesec dana kasnije ili? :?  još mi je zbrčkano u glavi   :Sad:

----------


## ZO

> bok, da li netko zna pouzdano kada se može početi ponovno keksati i jel istina da se najranije tek poslije 3.M smije ponovno krenuti u akciju??? da li se M dobiva točno mjesec dana kasnije ili? :?  još mi je zbrčkano u glavi


što se tiče keksanja to ovisi o tvojoj fizičkoj i psihičkoj spremnosti, a neki dr preporučuju da se pričeka do prve menstruacije jer je tijelo osjetljivije pa možda postoji povećana mogućnost infekcije. Što se tiče ponovnog kretanja u akciju i tu su mišljenja podijeljenja - meni su neki dr govorili da odmah u sljedećem ciklusu ostanem trudna, neki govore 3 mjeseca, a neki čak 6 - pa ti vidi - obično onima koji su imali kiretažu preporučuju 3 mjeseca da se sluznica maternice oporavi. Menstruaciju bi trebala dobiti unutar 6 tjedana od spontanog, a donja granica može biti različita.

----------


## Helena111

hvala ZO, tako si i ja nešto mislim, iako mi nikako nije jasno zašto još ponekad imam neki smećkasti iscjedak, ne puno, tek onako da postoji :? , da li to znaći da recimo sada dva tjedna nakon kiretaže uopće ne mogu imati ovulaciju, moram priznati ta mi to baš nije jasno!!  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## lilium

U vezi ovulacije - citavom sustavu sada treba vremena da se opet sve balansira, u mnogim lijecniskim on-line uputama kazu da i ovaj prvi ciklus nakon kiretaze moze biti plodan (no kod dijela zena se to ne desava), ne preporucuju odmah ici na trudnocu, no isto tako kazu da ako i odmah dodje do trudnoce ne treba se dodatno brinuti. Na americkim forumima sam naletila na dosta zena koje nakon pobacaja odmah pokusavaju ostati trudne, cini mi se da cak vlada i urbana legenda da je taj prvi ciklus plodniji. Meni se vise svidja ovaj nas konzervativni pristup s 3 mjeseca cekanja dok se svi hormoni ne ustabile, a bome treba vremena i za psihicki oporavak. Prva mensturacija dolazi u prosjeku od 4 do 6 tjedna, no nekima treba i duze, drugima krace... sve je to individualno. 
Velika   :Kiss:

----------


## Helena111

lilium velika   :Kiss:   za odgovor, nikako da se strpim da prođe makar ta tri mjeseca, imam puno godina i svaki dan mi se čini tako dug i bačen (ak se ne radi na bebici), ipak sam si u glavi posložila da treba pričekati ta 3 mj. pa ponovno u borbu, samo da uspije, jer ja ne znam kako bi psihički još jedanput to preživjela, hvala   :Heart:

----------


## enola

I moja priča je imala dobar zaplet prije sretnog kraja. Prvo vanmaterična sa odstranjenim jajovodom, onda 2 spontana - bad luck reče moj gin. i odluči me ne slati na nikakve extra pretrage, onda missed ab. u 8-om tjednu i kiretaža na moj rođendan...zaključak da ni drugi jajovod nije baš prohodan...I kako nakon svega toga brijati na sretan ishod i čekati pravi trenutak? A upravo to mi se desilo - nakon pola godine ostala trudna, školska trudnoća, i dobih sina, kad je napunio 3 mj. ja ponovo ostala trudna! Sad imam dečka i curicu i vjerujem da ipak za sve postoji pravi tren. Teško je sve to proživjeti, ubije te psihički i fizički, ali nema odustanka. Kad si sad odvrtim film, ništa mi se od svega toga ne čini tako strašnim, jer je to jednostavno bio put koji sam morala proći da bi me dragi Bog na kraju blagoslovio s dva prekrasna anđela. Čuda se ne dešavaju samo drugima, i vaše čudo čeka svoj pravi tren. Sretno!!

----------


## sonja3333

> I moja priča je imala dobar zaplet prije sretnog kraja. Prvo vanmaterična sa odstranjenim jajovodom, onda 2 spontana - bad luck reče moj gin. i odluči me ne slati na nikakve extra pretrage, onda missed ab. u 8-om tjednu i kiretaža na moj rođendan...zaključak da ni drugi jajovod nije baš prohodan...I kako nakon svega toga brijati na sretan ishod i čekati pravi trenutak? A upravo to mi se desilo - nakon pola godine ostala trudna, školska trudnoća, i dobih sina, kad je napunio 3 mj. ja ponovo ostala trudna! Sad imam dečka i curicu i vjerujem da ipak za sve postoji pravi tren. Teško je sve to proživjeti, ubije te psihički i fizički, ali nema odustanka. Kad si sad odvrtim film, ništa mi se od svega toga ne čini tako strašnim, jer je to jednostavno bio put koji sam morala proći da bi me dragi Bog na kraju blagoslovio s dva prekrasna anđela. Čuda se ne dešavaju samo drugima, i vaše čudo čeka svoj pravi tren. Sretno!!


  :Heart:  Svaka čast na hrabrosti i upornosti.Volim ovakve priče.

----------


## ZO

> I moja priča je imala dobar zaplet prije sretnog kraja. Prvo vanmaterična sa odstranjenim jajovodom, onda 2 spontana - bad luck reče moj gin. i odluči me ne slati na nikakve extra pretrage, onda missed ab. u 8-om tjednu i kiretaža na moj rođendan...zaključak da ni drugi jajovod nije baš prohodan...I kako nakon svega toga brijati na sretan ishod i čekati pravi trenutak? A upravo to mi se desilo - nakon pola godine ostala trudna, školska trudnoća, i dobih sina, kad je napunio 3 mj. ja ponovo ostala trudna! Sad imam dečka i curicu i vjerujem da ipak za sve postoji pravi tren. Teško je sve to proživjeti, ubije te psihički i fizički, ali nema odustanka. Kad si sad odvrtim film, ništa mi se od svega toga ne čini tako strašnim, jer je to jednostavno bio put koji sam morala proći da bi me dragi Bog na kraju blagoslovio s dva prekrasna anđela. Čuda se ne dešavaju samo drugima, i vaše čudo čeka svoj pravi tren. Sretno!!


sva sam se naježila, ishod je prekrasan, nadam se isto takvom zajedno sa svima ovdje   :Heart:  svaka čast   :Kiss:

----------


## Helena111

Enola koja priča i koji težak put, svaka ti čast na hrabrosti i upornosti, hvala dragom Bogu da su nakon svega stigla   :Love:   :Saint:  , hvala ti na ovoj priči jer svima nama koji se nadamo bebicama, ona puno znači   :Heart:

----------


## novy

*enola* priče poput tvoje svima nam daju snage za dalje. Ovakvim hrabrim ženama treba čestitati i svaki puta kad smo na dnu ovakve priče treba čitati i pisati.
Hvala ti od srca  :Heart:

----------


## Helena111

bok, ne znam koliko će cura uspjeti vidjeti moj post, pa da ne otvaram drugi, riskirat ću....dakle, danas sam u 37 dc, m nema i napravim ja test sada popodne (one step) kada ono dvije crtice :shock: , ne znam kako, sada me užasno strah s obzrio da sam 13.07. bila na kiretaži, da li je moguće da se u mokraći još uvijek nalazi hormon trudnoće??????? ne znam da li je bitno ili ne, ali već 2 mj.pijem 2x2 dnevno plibex i B6, možda to utjeće?????? mislila sam da već puno znam o svemu, ali ovo  :? , *HELP*

----------


## wonderwoman

Nije moguce da imas jos HCG u tijelu poslije toliko vremena. Idi doktoru, ali vjerujem da si trudna :D.
Sretno!

----------


## kli_kli

Helena111, davno je bila kiretaza, nema sanse da je beta od toga (ako je sve ok napravljeno, a nije vec bi se 1000000 puta pokazalo).

Verujem da si trudna! :D 

Ja sam imala kiretazu pre 3 nedelje, i bas sam uradila test da vidim da nije nesto ostalo, i nije, beo je i cist kao suza. A to mi trenutno i odgovara  :Smile:

----------


## lilium

Kao sto su i cure rekle i ja vjerujem da si trudna  :D 
Odi doktoru & sretno!

----------


## ROZA:-)

Curke...

zanima me da li je moguće sa blagim smeđkastim krvarenjem bez bolova imati spontani,,svašta čujem pa me to zarinjava
 :?

----------


## ZO

> Curke...
> 
> zanima me da li je moguće sa blagim smeđkastim krvarenjem bez bolova imati spontani,,svašta čujem pa me to zarinjava
>  :?


moguće je, to je bio moj slučaj....ali ne bih se na tvom mjestu zabrinjavala jer isto tako jako puno cura ima i jaka krvarenja, raznorazne iscjetke, bolove itd...... pa sve bude u redu... u ovakvim slučajevima ništa nije jednoznačno...takav iscjedak je već postao skoro pa normalna stvar    :Heart:

----------


## Helena111

ajde da vama prvima objavim tu predivnu vijest, danas sam izvadila betu i on iznosi 1880  :D , ma predivno, puno vam hvala na odgovorima, podršci i svemu, za sada osjećam veliki strah da li će sve biti ok, pusa svima  :Heart:

----------


## sis

Ne znam kakav će biti zaključak nakon moje priče, ali ja jednostavno imam potrebu nešto napisati. 
Naime prije par sati bila sam na mojoj drugoj kiretaži. 
Ali da se vratim na početak. Na redovitoj kontroli, u 10-tom tjednu prve trudnoće utvrđeno je da bebeici ne kuca srce. Šok, očaj, razočarenje. Kiretaže se gotovo ne sjećam (a bila je bez anestezije!), ali se sjećam očajne boli nakon zahvata (a mama koja je provela samnom tih par sati mi kaže da sam, između ostalog i povraćala). Tuga je bila golema, brisevi uredni. Nakon četiri mjeseca - plus. Nevjerojatno je koliko sam opušteno uživala u toj trudnoći, nimalo straha nije bilo i dobili smo prekrasno, danas dvogodišnje dijete. 
T. koja je danas službeno okončana bila je željena i planirana, ali nije proizvela bujicu osjećaja kao prethodne. U devetom tjednu malo srce slabo kuca. Mirovanje, dabroston... uzalud. Ugasilo se. Trebala sam sutra ujutro u bolnicu, ali je krenuo pobačaj pa smo se odvezli večeras. Ovaj put dosta kraći postupak uz lokalnu anesteziju, nakon zahvata bol podnošljiva i nakon sat vremena - doma.  I sad evo piljim u ekran jer san ne dolazi na oči. I tražim sve o septumu, jer mi je dr. demonstrirao gdje kireta zapinje usljed, najvjerojatnije, pregrade na maternici. Ali to je za drugi topic.
Oprostite na dugom i ne baš smislenom postu...

----------


## ZO

sis, jako mi je žao....   :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## lilium

sis,
zao mi je. Drzi se!

----------


## Iana27

sis, zao mi je draga....drzi se!!

----------


## sis

Hvala na podršci. Dobro se osjećam, (još) me ne boli jako. MM me pazi i mazi. Malac surađuje. Pustili smo crtiće pa zajedno gledamo i komentiramo.

----------


## Storm

*sis* drzi se   :Love:

----------


## mu

imala sam isti scenarij prije godinu i pol, 11,5 tjedana i niš. ostala gastacijska  prazna. krvarila sam svako malo, mirovanje, i uzv svaki tjedan. sve ok, do 10 tjedna. bila sam očajna. 
a sad ima iza mene 2 inseminacije, 1 ivf, i idemo ponovo.
ne odustajemo, ja sam na forumu potpomognuta, jer mislim da mi je tam mjesto 
 :Rolling Eyes:  
svima ~~~~~~~~~~~~~na ovim stranicama

----------


## sale&amp;ivana

evo cure ne znam da li će vas ovo utješiti i dati vam nadu, ali da vam ispričam. moja mama je imala 6 ili 7 spontanih pobačaja, nisam sigurna u kojim tjednima, ali nije ni bitno. bitno je to da kad je napokon opet ostala trudna otišla je u bolnicu itamo odležala neko vrijeme primajući svako jutro i veče hormonske injekcije za održanje trudnoće. nakon toga rodio se moj brat,a zatim poslje njega nas još troje. u 8 godina rodila je 4 djece, dva dečka i dvje cure   :Kiss:   :Heart:

----------


## sonja3333

> evo cure ne znam da li će vas ovo utješiti i dati vam nadu, ali da vam ispričam. moja mama je imala 6 ili 7 spontanih pobačaja, nisam sigurna u kojim tjednima, ali nije ni bitno. bitno je to da kad je napokon opet ostala trudna otišla je u bolnicu itamo odležala neko vrijeme primajući svako jutro i veče hormonske injekcije za održanje trudnoće. nakon toga rodio se moj brat,a zatim poslje njega nas još troje. u 8 godina rodila je 4 djece, dva dečka i dvje cure


  :Heart:

----------


## linolada

Ja sam prvi put izgubila trudnocu u 6. nedelji, sve otislo samo.
Nakon 2 meseca sam ponovo zatrudnela, ali od te trudnoce sam uhvatila samo Betu u opadanju   :Crying or Very sad:  

Prvi put su nam rekli da je u pitanju prirodna selekcija.

Drugi put da mi je verovatno nizak progesteron.

Sad imam frku da mi se ponovo ne desi isto, prosla su 3 meseca od prethodne biohemijske trudnoce, nisam zatrudnela proslog meseca, dizem nade u nebesa da ce se to desiti ovog meseca . . . 

Pre ova dva zaceca, imala sam kasnjenje M 7 dana, a kad je stigla, bila je sva u parcicima. Pitam se da li je i to bila biohemijska trudnoca koja je otisla ?  Da li to znaci da ja imam te 'habitualne " spontane ? Moja ginekolog mi nista nije rekla na tu temu.

Plasim se  . . .

----------


## lilium

linolada,
Znam kako se osjecas, no nemoj se plasiti! Da li je ovo prvo kasnjenje M bila beokemijska vise ne mozes sa sigurnoscu znati, ti simptomi su moguci i kod hormonalnog disbalansa, a 2 rana pobacaja nasi doktori bas i ne gledaju kao habitualne pobacaje i pretrage daju tek nakon 3 potvrdjena pobacaja. No ako primjecujes da te situacija previse opterecuje nije lose napraviti neke pretrage, cisto da se smiris. Knjige koje imam kazu da su biokemijske trudnoce i vrlo rani pobacaji (do 7 tjedna, prije nego sto se pojave otkucaji srca) najcesce uzrokovani slucajnim kromosomskim greskama ili hormonalnim problemima. 

Za kromosomske greske doktori kazu da su nesretni slucajevi, no kod malog dijela populacije (5%) je jedan od roditelja nositelj anomalije i to se moze provjeriti kariotipizacijom partnera (pretraga se radi iz krvi), u slucaju da se ulovi genetska anomalija dobije se vjerojatnost uspjesnosti slijedecih pokusaja i opet je odgovor pokusavajte dalje dok ne uspijete.

Sto se tice hormonalnih problema najcesce se spominje manjak progesterona, visak prolaktina, problemi s policisticnim jajnicima, problemi sa secerom.... tako da je dobro provjeriti progesteron 21 dan ciklusa (odnosno 7 dana nakon ovulacije ako ti ovulacije bas i nisu oko 14 dana),prolaktin posebno ako ako imas jako duge cikluse, mogu se provjeriti i hormoni stitnjace (iako za njih kazu da cesce uzrokuju probleme sa samim zacecem sto kod tebe izgleda nije slucaj). 

Sretno!

----------


## rebeca

Ja sam nakon 4 god. ostala trudna, nakon 4 AIH bezuspiješna, došla je prirodna trudnoća. Toliko sam ja bila zbunjena, to su u životu ne može dogoditi puno puta. Kako sam inače dosta plašljiva i oprezna, nisam stigla niti uživati u njoj. 21.09 spontani :shock:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Mad:  , ne znam što bih još stavila...
Učinjena mi je kiretaža, koja je prošla kako treba i s minimalno bola, bar nešto :/ . Jedino što mi je žao što u tih 8 tj. nisam maksimalno uživala, a ja sam se sekirala za stvari koje nemaju veze s mozgom. Ali, eto sada bar znam kako ću idući pout postupiti :?  Mislim da ne postoji aparat na ovom svijetu koji može izmjeriti ovu bol, to je poseban gubitak i ne može se mjeriti sa nikakvim drugim u životu. Kako nisam tip da mi se divi niti da me se žali u životu, a imala sam 2 izbora ili se trznuti ili se baciti u očaj, ja sam izabrala onaj izvući se iz svega i nekako krenuti dalje. Bio je problem kako presati misliti na to. No, nekako sam našla nekakvu ideju, misao, cilj pa sam se stim okupirala. I trenutno malo istraživam, što bi bilo najbolje u ovome periodu čekanja uzimati od vitamina i nekakvih prirodni poripravaka pa se stim zanimam.
I ujedno i vas pitam, što je dobro nakon spontanog uzeti od nekih vitamina da se malo organizam oporavi i da se malo špripremim za novu trudnoću? Baš sam se raspisala, pozdrav svima   :Love:   :Kiss:

----------


## lilium

rebeca,
I ja sam se nakon svojih pobacaja probala koncentrirati na prehranu, zdrav zivot i sl sto mi je davalo osjecaj da sam aktivna i radim nesto korisno umjesto da samo cekam i razmisljam o pobacaju, to mi je uvijek pomagalo.
neke posebne savjete o prehrani nakon spontanog bas i nisam pronalazila, kazu u prvo vrijeme povecati kolicinu antioksidansa C,E, cink, pa da treba jesti narance (ne guliti sve bijele slojeve zbog bioflavonida). Sada sam postala i neke generalne smjernice za kvalitetu JS i sl na:
http://www.roda.hr/rodaphpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=3302
 :Heart:

----------


## rebeca

lilium, hvala  :Kiss:  ,  dok sam još doma, malo ću poraditi na tome

----------


## Matko

imam pitanje.

Ja imam sindrom policističnih jajnika,za vrijeme svake mjesečnice iz mene ispadaju mali grumenčići,bolno je.i uvijek mi kasni.
Kako da onda razlikujem biokemiski p. od normalne mjesečnice?
PS.Ja i m.m. radimo na bebi.

----------


## lilium

Matko,
kako razlikovati normalnu M od biokemijske? jedino ako ulovis b-HCG preko testa za trudnocu ili ako ides odrediti b-HCG iz krvi kada mislis da ti M kasni.

Nadam se da za policisticne jajnike imas neku terapiju, ako do sada nisi pogledaj ovaj link za savjete:
http://www.roda.hr/tekstovi.php?Teks...D=185&Show=735

----------


## ROZA:-)

Cure,

evo javljam vam se, ipak je moj smeđkasti iscjedak bez bolova rezultirao spontanim pobačajem. Prije tjedan dana sam imala kiretažu, to sam obavila kod privatnika, koji je stvarno ok..više je bila psihička bol nego fizička, bila sam samo smantana, u utorak imam kontrolu pa ću vidjet šta će mi reći...samo treba misliti pozitivno  :Saint:   i što prije ponovo na djete  :Love:

----------


## lilium

Roza,
jako mi je zao, drzi se   :Heart:

----------


## devet_mjeseci

Osobno vas mogu samo pokušati utješiti... Tri rana spontana - blighted ovum, missed ab. i nešto što je vjerojatno bila biokemijska. Prva dva puta sam kiretirana, oba puta se čekalo do 10. tjedna. Treći put sam prokrvarila nakon cca. 4 tjedna. Taman smo trebali raditi kariogram kad sam (samo dva mjeseca nakon trećeg spontanog) ostala trudna. Uredna trudnoća, uredan porod i uredna beba...   :Heart:  
Prema riječima mog ginekologa, za ovako rane spontane često nema pravog objašnjenja. Bebe naprosto dođu onda kada im je pravo vrijeme...   :Smile:  

Sretno!   :Love:   :Kiss:

----------


## Naomi

Bok svima,

Ja sam nova (iako vas sve citam vec dosta dugo). Predstavila sam se u Upoznavanju 6, pa necu opet gnjaviti.

Imam pitanje za cure koje su uspjesno zatrudnjele nakon spontanog: Koliko dugo vam je trebalo da zatrudnite?

Ja sam imala spontani u 6 tjednu (razlog ne znamo) u ranom ozujku ove godine. Nakon toga mi je menstruacija odmah dosla uredno i tako je i ostalo. Sad je vec 12 mjesec i iako se jako, jako trudimo na bebi, jos nista!

Puno pozdrava i unaprijed hvala na odgovorima.

----------


## Lilika

Imala sam spontani prije mjesec dana u petom tjednu (bez kiretaze), izgleda da sam sada opet trudna i iskreno se nadam da ce ovaj put sve biti ok.

Iskreno, nisam ocekivala da cu tako brzo opet ostati trudna.... :D

----------


## Naomi

Lilika,

Cestitam  :D  i drzim fige da ti ovaj put sve prodje super s trudnocom!

Netko je par postova prije napisao da tijelu i duhu treba vremena i da bebica dodje onda kada je spremna. Nadam se da ima nesto u tome, jer to mi daje puno nade.

----------


## lilium

Lilika, cestitam i sretno  :Heart:  

Naomi, koliko sam naucila sve unutar 1 god. se statisticki smatra u granicama normale, no sve je to individualno, nekima treba puno manje nekima duze iako je sve medicinski OK. Sretno!

----------


## andiko

Lilika čestitam i želim ti da sve dalje uredno prolazi  :D

----------


## dan

Pa šta je ovo stim spontanima sve češće i češće se događaju, evo recimo u zadnja tri mjeseca dogodila su se 3 spontan mojim bližnjima, mojoj šogorici, njenoj prijateljici i meni pa to nije normalno  :shock: 
a da ne pričam ono kaj čujem sastrane, više mi nije čudno kad neka ne pobaci ( nažalost) već kad ima normalnu trudnoću(  ono kak ti je uspijelo ) prestrašno ! Čak nema veze ni sa godinama mlade pobace isto ko i straije trudnice, vjerojatno je nekaj loše u zraku :?

----------


## Naomi

Jooooj, ne znam....grozno je kad bilo koja zena mora proci kroz spontani i zalim zbog njihovog gubitka.  I meni je bilo jako, jako tesko i tuzno, ali trenutno mi se ipak cini da svi oko mene ili su trudni ili guraju preslatke bebace u kolicima.  Imam osjecaj da svi mogu zatrudnjeti kao od sale i da nema nista lakse na svijetu.  MM i ja smo ponekad bas ranjivi, pogotovo kad nam stizu vijesti od prijatelja o njihovim bebicama.  Koliko god nam je drago zbog njih, toliko nam je i tesko zbog nas samih. Trudimo se biti jaci u svemu tome, ali imamo i losih dana... Da ni ne govorim o pitanju koje nam svi postavljaju (kad cete vise imati bebu??), kao da se mi niti ne trudimo, a nema nista na svijetu sto bi vise zeljeli...

Cure, kako se nosite s tim? Meni bas bude tesko znajuci da sam izgubila bebu i da druga ne dolazi...Sorry na jadikovki i hvala na razumijevanju.

----------


## uporna

Naomi, teško je izgubiti trudnoću/bebu.
Boli jako ali sa vremenom je lakše živjeti sa tom boli. Nikad ne nestane samo se naučimo gurati dalje.
Ti si uspjela ostati trudna u kućnoj radinosti (ne upotrebljavam izraz prirodno jer onda ispada da je MPO neprirodan što nije točno) što puno znači i sigurno ćeš uspjeti opet. Čitajući kompletno sve topice vezane za spontani vidjela sam da često žene u roku 2-3 mjeseca opet ostanu trudne i nek te to vodi dalje i lijepo budite vrijedni.
Puno je teže kada ideš na MPO jer jedva i ostaneš trudna i onda spontani i opet u postupak i tako godine lete (2 trudnoće-spontani u razmaku 4 godine). Ja se zezam da ću ovim tempom valjda prije penzije (65. godine) uspjeti.
Želim ti da lakše preboliš gubitak bebe. Važno je da se ti i TM volite i podržavate a beba će doći kad bude spremna.  :Love:

----------


## Naomi

Uporna, hvala ti na ovim rijecima podrske. Puno mi znace.    :Heart:  
Nadam se da ce nam Nova 2008.-ma svima donijeti puno vise srece.
Svima nam od srca zelim ostvarenje nase najvece zelje.

----------


## dan

Da, baš tak Naomi sigurna sam da će nam 2008 biti puno puno bolja !
Ja sam se već bacila u nove pohode, pa ćemo vidjeti rezultate  :D 
samo kaj kod mene nije problem zatrudnjeti, već iznjeti trudnoću do kraja, ali eto treba gledati optimistićno i pustiti da sve ide svojim tokom !
Želim ti brzo jednu malu bebu i svima na forumu sretnu 2008 !

----------


## Naomi

Draga dan, u pravu si, treba optimisticno gledati na stvari...nista drugo nema smisla niti svrhe! Eto, kad mi je i tesko, zahvaljujuci vama na forumu, uvijek bude nekako lakse.   :Love:  

Nadam se da ste Novu docekale okruzene ljubavlju i pozitivnim vibracijama!

----------


## Naomi

Uporna, zaboravila sam reci da mi se izraz "u kucnoj radinosti" jako svidja.  MM-u takodjer!   :Grin:

----------


## romi

Ni moja priča nije ništa bolja. 
Prva trudnoča je završila spontanim u 11.tj.
Druga trudnoča je bila rizična od samog početka. Prokrvarila sam u 6.tj. te ležala na kauču (bolnici 3x, svaki put po 10 dana) i samo na wc i tuširanje, ostalo ležanje...Uz terapiju utrogestanom 3x4 kuglice, te mi je bilo strašno loše od njih (povračala sam, samo spavala)
Problem je što se plod na jednom mjestu odvojio od maternice i krvario...te je tako levitirao do 20tj. kada se napokon primio kako spada   :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:  .. a ja sam smjela šetati po vani!!!!
Do kraja sam iznjela trudoću i imam najdražeg sina na svijetu!

Nakon 2.g. smo pokušali imati drugu bebu i taj treči puta sam u 10.tj dobila izljev krvi i završila na hitnoj, te su mi napravili kiretažu na živo (jer je bio praznik, a još je bila i neka tekma na tv-u, pa im se jakoooo žurilo....).
Nakon te neopisive boli, fizičke i psihičke sam bila jako neutješna i tužna, te smo nakon 4.mj pokušali ponovo i ta četvrta trudnoča je završila u 10.tj jer je plod odumro - no tu kiretažu sam napravila privatno, pa bar nije bilo fizički strašno (psihički prestrašno).

Sada je prošlo godinu dana, te se polako pokušavam pripremiti za novi pokušaj. Nekako sam potisnula fizičku bol, no muči me taj psihički strah kojeg se ne mogu riješiti.
Pošto su mi svi nalazi u redu, sada sam se odlučila za homeopatiju. Prvo što mi je dr. rekla je da prestanem piti i jesti sve mliječne proizvode, te konzumirati samo laneno mlijeko i njegove mliječne proizvode (ima sve u dm-u), te izbaciti iz prehrane sve slatko. Jesti što više povrča i piti puno vode.  :Smile:  
Nakon 2mj. moji bi hormoni trebali raditi savršeno, pa ću vas rado izvjestiti o promjeni. Nakon mjesec dana ću dobiti remedije koje bi mi trebale pomoči da se riješim tog potisnutog straha.

Držite mi fige!  :Kiss:   :Love:   :Heart:

----------


## lilium

romi, 
moram priznati da sam kao alternativu za mlijeko naletila na sojino, rizino i od zobi, no ne i od lana. Inace lan je dobar izvor omega-3 masnoca a dobar omjer masnoca moze biti izuzetno vazan. Vjerojatno ti je i homeopatica napomenula da ne konzumiras ni margarine & biljne masnoce (to su trans-masne kiseline koje su se dugo reklamirale kao dobra zamjena za mlijecne proizvode, no po rumorima a bome i medicinskim radovima izgleda da su puno gore od mlijecnih masnoca)
Zelim ti da terapija da ucinke i da brzo prebrodis sve strahove!

Svima velika   :Kiss:   i sretno!!!

----------


## romi

Da, da tako je.
Sad prvo moram izvidjeti gdje da sve to kupujem, znam da je mlijeko 1l, oko 12kn, za ostalo ne znam, pogledati ću u Bio i Bio, Dm-u, Mulleru, malo mi je teško sve to izbaciti, jer obožavam mlijeko, jogurte, sireve, ramu - samo se nadam da ovi "biljni" nisu tako grozni.

Javit ću naravno kako sve napreduje.

----------


## uporna

> Uporna, zaboravila sam reci da mi se izraz "u kucnoj radinosti" jako svidja.  MM-u takodjer!


I meni je to super izraz i naravno da ga volimo prakticirati  8)  iako nam na taj način ne uspjeva eto već 9-tu godinu.

----------


## Naomi

Draga romi, zao mi je zbog tvojih gubitaka.  Hvala bogu imas prekrasnog sina za kojeg se uskoro nadam da ce dobiti nekog bracu ili seku.  
Iz tvog posta proizlazi velika snaga i divim ti se na tome.  Javi nam kako ide s homeopatijom, to jos nisam probala, pa me zanima kako ce ti biti.
Puno pozdrava svima i puno srece!

----------


## Naomi

Htjela sam dodati jos ovo:

Pronasla sam odlicnu knjigu koja se zove "Avoiding Miscarriage", autorica je Susan Rousselot.  Ima je na Amazonu.

Knjiga je dobra zato sto su opisani svi moguci uzroci pobacaja na jednom mjestu, a svako poglavlje zapocinje drugacijom pricom zene koja je prosla to iskustvo.  I sama autorica je imala, ako se dobro sjecam, 5 spontanih pobacaja.  Doktor joj je cijelo vrijeme govorio da nije to nista, da ima losu srecu itd.  Na kraju se zena sama dijagnosticirala i zakljucila da ima poremecaj vezano za zgrusavanje krvi i da bi vjerojatno sve njene trudnoce bile uspjele da je znala na vrijeme i uzimala baby aspirin.  U svakom slucaju, za sve vas koje vec puno znate o temi, mozda bi vam se ova knjiga cinila previse osnovnom, ali meni je dosta pomogla kad mi se dogodio spontani.

Mislim da je nazalost nema za kupiti u HR; ne znam, mozda se moze naruciti preko Algoritma.  Ja je imam doma, ako nekog zanima nesto konkretno, mogu pogledati i poslati poruku.

----------


## lilium

Hvala Naomi,
kad smo kod knjiga imam 2: jednu je napisala dr. Reagan koja vodi kliniku za habitualne pobacaje u Londonu, a drugu novinar koji je sa svojom zenom prosao kroz visestruke pobacaje, knjige daju pregled medicinskih saznanja na ovu temu, a i pomazu emocionalno, no ne bih ih preporucila ne-habitualkama jer mogu dodatno i nepotrebno zaplasiti s detaljima koji se na vas slucaj ne odnose, ako vas bude zanimalo evo linkova: 
http://www.amazon.com/Miscarriage-Le...981403-5261656 
http://www.amazon.com/Coming-Term-Un.../dp/0618277242 

 :Heart:

----------


## viki i zvonac

Bok svima,
ja sam do sada imala dvije kiretaže, 1. put kao prirodna selekcija, no ipak je bila u pitanju i ureaplazma koje se najvjerovatnije nisam ni riješila jer sam i 2. put ostala trudna pa nakon mjesec dana opet kiretaža. Ureaplazma je opet bila u pitanju ali sam u međuvremenu promjenila doktora koji me razliku od prethodne šalje na pretrage (i muža naravno) za sada lječimo ureaplazmu i nadam se da ću je se rješiti a onda idemo na treću sreću.
Kao što je netko prije spomenuo sad imam osječaj da su svi trudni i imaju bebe a ja i Zvonac stojimo i samo se s vremena na vrijeme našalimo da ćemo kupiti ribicu, bar humor nisam izgubila. Jedino što poslje druge kiretaže mi se neda s nikim (osim Zvonca) pričati o tome i objašnjavati i raspravljati. Jer tko nije prošao nezna o čemu pričam

----------


## viki i zvonac

Imam pitanje: da li je pametno vježbati s tim da je od kiretaže prošlo 2 mjeseca ?

----------


## Naomi

Draga viki, evo bas sam sad razgovarala s prijateljicom koja ima savrsenu trudnocu.  Ostala je trudna prvi put kad su pokusavali, udebljala se 8 kg, nema niti jednu striju, decko je zdrav i jak, treba roditi krajem treceg mjeseca... Koliko god mi je drago zbog nje, toliko mi je istovremeno i tesko.  Njena najveca briga je bila da li uzimati neke vitamine ili ne prije nego sto je zatrudnjela, a ja i MM smo prosli puno gore stvari, od pobacaja, do svih zivih pretraga, pa do konacno, nemogucnosti ponovnog zaceca, evo vec preko godinu dana.  Potpuno te dakle razumijem.  Meni su najveca podrska MM i naravno, cure s foruma.  Zato znaj da nisi sama i da uvijek imas nas, da slusamo i pomazemo jedna drugu.  Zelim ti puno srece!    :Heart:

----------


## dan

Eto mislila sam da će ova godina zapoćeti nećim veselim, kad ono moja najbolja prijateljica jućer imala spontani s 2mj. odumro plod. Njezina trudnoća od samog  je poćetka bila rizična, imala je iscijedak i plod je imao slabe otkucaje srca. Pošto je njena prva trudnoća bila slična ovoj i rodila je zdravu djevojčicu mislili smo da će ipak biti sve uredu uz strogo mirovanje. Kad ono jućer otišla na kontrolu i više nije bilo otkucaja srca,  poslana je u bolnicu gdije je sam od sebe uslijedio spontani.
Toliko od današnjih trudnoća, ili se nemože zatrudnjeti ili dolazi do spontanog!
 :Crying or Very sad:  
Totalno se obeshrabrim kad se ovak nekaj dogodi  :/

----------


## Naomi

Zao mi je...  :Crying or Very sad:  

Zadnjih par dana razmisljam o mojoj baki.  Imala je puno vise uspjeha nego ja danas, a puno manje je znala o svemu tome i sigurno nije razmisljala o plodnim i neplodnim danima i o cervikalnoj sluzi.  Rodila je bila 3 djece, a nije uzimala ni prenatal vitamine!  :? 

Ponekad se pitam da li sve to skupa ima smisla, sve sto pokusavam ne bi li zatrudnjela, za sada jos uvijek prirodnim putem.  Mozda bi mi bilo bolje da sve to zaboravim i zivim normalnije i opustenije.  :/  Samo kako zaboraviti??

----------


## viki i zvonac

Dobro jutro svima,
Naomi hvala ti na podršci i ljepim riječima   :Wink:  
Mene fascinira kako neki ljudi bez grama srama pitaju šta je bilo, kako mi je pa mi onda pričaju o stvarima koje nemaju veze s mojom situacijom i naravno na kraju svakog monologa sljedi ona '' ma bit će sve ok, imat čete vi 5-ro djece''  :? Ako netko o nečem želi pričati onda će sam započeti tu temu ali ne, neki se uvijek nađu prozvani da sve pitaju ali nedaj Bože da se o njima što sazna, užas.
Imam pitanje koje sam zaboravila pitatai ginekologa: da li se smije vježbati nakon 2 mjeseca poslje poroda, onako lagano, pilates i tome sl ?

----------


## bebeto

Viki i Zvonac, ja sam pocela vjezbati nakon prvog menzesa iza kiretaze, ono bas sa vjezbanjem na orbitreku. Nemislim da ti fizicka aktivnost moze naskodit osim onih par dana iza samog zahvata dok se treba pricuvat.

----------


## viki i zvonac

Bebeto hvala na pomoći. 
Nisam ja zabrinuta zbog vježbanja nego mi Zvonac krv popio da nebi trebala već početi s vježbanjem da se još pripazim   :Evil or Very Mad:  
A zadnji put kad sam bila kdo doktora zaboravila sam ga pitati.   :Mad:

----------


## bebeto

Ako je sve u redu i dobro se osjecas zasto nebi vjezbala. Uostalom da trebas na nesto pripazit doktor bi ti to naglasio kod pregleda !  Ali eto, isto lijepo od tvog dragog da te tako pazi   :Love:

----------


## viki i zvonac

Da super je što me pazi premda sam si ja razne scenarije složila u glavi nakon druge kiretaže.... svađat ćemo se, neče me više voljeti ....  :Sad:  
moram priznati da mi je svašta padalo na pamet ali mi smo iz svega izašli jači i jedva čekam da krenemo na treče   :Smile:

----------


## dan

Da Naomi dobro pitanje, kak se opustiti i zaboraviti :? Mislim iskreno da je to jako teško!
Ako ztrudnim stalno ću misliti dali će mi se pojaviti iscijedak ili neće, dali će biti sve uredu ili neće, mislim koliko se ja god trudila razmišlljati pozitivno to je meni negdije u podsvjesti, pošto sam imala 3 spontana i znam kak stvari idu!
Jedino mi je utijeha što ja imam dijete, pa nije ono da nemam nijedno, pa da je panika, pa štas bude bude !
A to što kažeš da vidiš same trudnice i bebe, to je fakat tak sad ih i ja vidim, sve puno, prije dok nisam razmišljala o drugom dijetetu nisam ih opće primječivala to je sve u glavi!
Prošli mijesec smo baš radili na bebi ali ništa, sad si mislim malo sam poćela siliti i sad bu to problem, treba pustiti da sve ide svojim tokom! Naš kak se veli niš nejde na silu!

----------


## Naomi

Draga dan,   :Heart:  !

Ja mislim da je to moj najveci problem. Svi nalazi su mi OK, isto kao i kod MM-a, ali bebica nas nece nikako.  Mozda sam stvarno previse napeta, jer stvarno nemam drugo objasnjenje.  Samo ne znam kako da si pomognem   :Sad:

----------


## dan

Naomi ostat ćeš trudna kad ćeš se najmanje nadati, to je uvijek tak !
Evo ti primjer jedne moje prijateljice pokušavali su jedno 3-4 god. i ništa, čak je bila na 2 umjetne i nije se primilo jer ima nekih problema s maternicom i doktor je rekao da su šanse da zatrudni prirodnim putem male! 
Da bi nakon što je promijenila posao i otišla na bolji i rekla sama sebi da se želi odmoriti od tih neuspijelih pokušaja i opće nije razmišljala o trudnoći zbog novog posla! I kaj se dogodilo nevjerojatno ali istinito ona zatrudni nakon 2 mijeseca i  uz strogo mirovanje rodi krasnog sineka i neprođe 6 mijeseci ona opet zatrudni i rodi još jednog sineka  :D 

Meni je trebalo 9 mjeseci da ostanem trudna poslje pobačaja.

----------


## Naomi

Draga dan, super je ta prica s tvojom prijateljicom.  I cestitke naravno tebi, na trudnoci  :Smile:   :Heart:  

Evo, ja od jucer pokusavam malo manje misliti na bebu, i istovremeno si govorim da ce sve biti OK.  Pokusavam autosugestiju, samo da se malo smirim i da ne dozivljavam sve to tako tragicno.  Pokusavam naci i nacin da se opustim, ali tesko ide...bitno je da probam.  Mislim da necu ponovno ostati trudna sve dok sam ovoliko napeta.

Da li si i ti bila opustena kad si zatrudnjela nakon pobacaja i opcenito sto mislis o tome da ti je trebalo 9 mjeseci?  Meni je upravo prosla godina dana od spontanog i valjda mi je zato tako tesko.

----------


## Larica

Draga Naomi,
isti problem je imala i moja prijateljica koja cak 2 godine od spontanog nije mogla doci sebi. I onda je muz iznenadi jednim opustajucim vikendom za dvoje, sa masazama, bazenima, setnjama i pogodi sta???
Tu je i zatrudnila. Sada ima jednu malenu balavu curicu kojoj su cak 2 zubica porasla 

sama kaze da dok se nije opustila nije ni zatrudnila

samo razmisljaj o tome kako zelis bebicu i to vrlo brzo, ali bebica i ne moze doci kada si ti pod tolikim stresom i pritiskom. Na taj nacin organizam radi, jer trudnoca je stanje u kojem najprije mama mora biti smirena da bi bila beba.   :Heart:

----------


## Naomi

Larica, hvala ti na odgovoru.  :Heart:  

Pokazala sam MM-u tvoj post. Ima da me vodi na opustajuci vikend za dvoje!

----------


## Larica

nema na cemu draga.
ti se moras opustiti i sama moras pronaci nacin da smanjis tu napetost.
zblizi se jos vise sa svojim muzem. ne dozvoli da se nerviras zbog sitnica (preporucujem ti knjigu DOBAR STRES - LOS STRES) i samo uzivaj!!!! Spremite si mala iznenadjenja, veceru uz svijece, iznenadi ga odlaskom u kino, sta ja znam, sve te male stvari cine da si sretna a kad si sretna imas vise mogucnosti da sve krene kako treba.

ja ti zelim svu srecu ovog svijeta   :Heart:

----------


## dan

Naomi ja sam ti 2 spontana imala prije 11 godina, tada sam imala 22 god. 
Kada mi se dogodio prvi bilo je to s 2 i pol mjeseca odumro mi je plod, nisam se previše brinula, jer događa se i nemora znaćiti da će opet a i bila sam mlada. Jednostavno prihvatila sam to tako kako je, e kad mi se nakon 7 mjeseci dogodilo isto, tu me već panka uhvatila jer iskreno mislila sam da ja jednostavno nemogu izgurat trudnoću. Nakon toga smo obavili sve žive pretrage koje su pokazivale da je sve uredu! Zašto se je to dogodilo nitko nezna   :? Istina je da sam se poslije prvog spontanog bojala da se to opet ne dogodi i nisam bila opuštena što je normalno, kako da se opustim kad sam to već prošla i znam što može biti i tada kad je opet sve završilo tragićno pomislila sam, ja nikada nebudem rodila. Nisam se opterečivala da nebudem mogla ostati trudna, već kaj se bude dogodilo kad ostanem trudna, dali opet spontani, to si nikako nisam mogla izbiti iz glave. Pauzirali smo 6 mjeseci i stalno smo govorili da će to biti 3 sreća i tako sam ostala za tri mjeseca trudna! A znaš kaj me je ohrabrilo, to nikada neću zaboraviti rijeći prof: Šimunića jer sam bila njegov pacijent. Kad mi je napravio ultarzvuk bila sam trudna jedno 5 tjedana i rekao je : s ovom trudnoćom će biti sve uredu! I tako mi je ulijo nadu i vjerovala sam mu beskrajno i stvarno tako je i bilo rodila sineka još sam ga i prenesla 5 dana!
A sada kad sam odlučila nakon dugog vremena imati još jedno dijete ostanem trudna nakon 2 mjeseca pokušaja i dogodi mi se biokemijska trudnoća, fala bogu nije bilo kiretaže niti posljedica! Za sada neću odustati ! Kaj sam se raspričala

----------


## Naomi

Cure, stvarno ste super.  Puno vas volim i hvala vam na rijecima ohrabrenja.   :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:  

I znam da ste u pravu: bez sretne mame izgleda da barem u mojem slucaju, nema ni sretne bebe.  Moram puno raditi na sebi, a ovaj savjet Larice, da se MM i ja vise posvetimo jedno drugom ti je stvarno na mjestu.

I draga dan, nisi se nis previse raspisala, rado sam procitala tvoj post.

----------


## Sabba

uh sad ste me malo isprepadale..ne znam uopće zašto to sad čitam..

----------


## Naomi

Sabba, sorry ako sam te prepala svojim jadikovkama...larica i dan me samo malo ohrabruju i vec je nekako lakse...   :Gumi-gumi:

----------


## Naomi

I jos nesto Sabba...sad sam skuzila da si trudna! Cestitam od srca!!!   :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## Sabba

hvala! ma nisi ma ti prepala, čitam topik od početka, malo me brine što je plusić svjetli, po tome koliko sam skužila i beta niska..najviše me plaši ta biokemijska..ma sve ok, triba pozitivno mislit! 
..drži se, ne odustaj.. i da beba dođe brrrrrrzo, brzo!!!   :Kiss:

----------


## Larica

Sabba, uzivaj u svojoj trudnoci, a ovakve topice ja ti od srca preporucujem da IZBJEGAVAS  :Smile:  jer sve ce biti u redu s tobom   :Heart:

----------


## Naomi

Srvarno Sabba, sve ce biti u super, uzivaj i budi sretna! Ova tema ti stvarno nije relevantna. Uostalom, sto te nije pujica vec preselila na forum za one trbusaste??    :Grin:

----------


## alkemicar

Drage moje....


Čista krv kao u normalnoj mjesečnici i bolovi normalni kao za vrijeme mjesečnice (inače su mi bolne). 
Odem ja u ordinaciju jutros kod drugog ginekologa koji je u smjeni suprotnoj od mojega da vidim šta će reći. 
Dobijem odgovor da je možda bila cista pa pukla, da može biti bilo što drugo banalno i da pričekam popodne u 14h kad će doći moj gin, osim ako se eventualno krvarenje pojača. Naravno, nije mu se dalo raditi pregled kako nisam njegova pacijentica. 
Ja došla do ureda i čekam da prođe vrijeme do 14h. Krvarenje se nije pojačalo već je jednako, ali se bolovi pojačali. 
Možda od straha ili šta god, ali sam već 2 puta bila na dužoj nuždi pored svega. 
Šta da radim? Čekam i dalje do 14h da dođe moj ginekolog ili? 
Kako izgleda spontani? Teško mi je ocijeniti svoj slučaj jer su mi mjesečnice inače bolne i obilne, pa sad ne znam koja je razlika kad imaš spontani? 
Obzirom je ovo trudnoća od 5 i po tjedana, da li je moguće da ako je spontani, da se organizam sam očisti i da ne idem na kiretažu? 
Molim vas pomozite, savjetujte... 
Već sam lani imala jednu kiretažu (blighted ovum) ali smo to vidjeli na prvom pregledu pa sam bila naručena na kiretažu i dobila anesteziju (nije spontani krenuo sam)

----------


## Shanti

Alkemičar   :Kiss:  , možeš li napraviti betu? Trebala bi je napraviti danas, pa opet za dva dana, da se vidi dupla li se pravilno...

----------


## alec

*Alkemičar*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da sve bude uredu   :Love:  . pokušaj napraviti betu kako ti je Shanti savjetovala.

----------


## a72

alkemicar, 
imala sam nedavno missed, pa je dan uoci kiretaze poceo i spontani,a pocelo je sa smedjom krvi, nije bila svjeza i imala sam jake grceve...u svakom slucaju bilo bi dobro da lezis ako mozes (vidim da si na poslu :/ )i do 14 imas vremena nije to dug period, ja sam u cekaonici za kiretazu provela 2-3 sata(i plakala,plakala....)dakle, nije nista alarmantno....Zelim ti da sve bude kako treba, imas na pdf.u problemi u trudnoci dosta prica koje su tako pocele , a poslje je sve bilo dobro! Drzim ti fige!

----------


## alkemicar

evo još sat vremena pa idem do ginekologa
u međuvremenu su bolovi prestali skoro, ali stalno idem na wc vidjeti jeli sve pod kontrolom, da se krvarenje ne poveća. ipak je iz mene izašlo dosta toga već ....
još malo strpljenja mi treba pa će ginekolog vidjeti šta je bilo a šta ostalo
 :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## alkemicar

*a72*, hvala
prošloj kiretaži je i kod mene prethodio početak krvarenja, ali vrlo malo smećkaste krvi

jutros kad sam se probudila već sam imala bolove i nije bilo ništa smeđe, već je odmah krenula čista krv
na poslu sam jer mi je lakše tako. pričam s kolegicom da ne mislim, a posao mi je fleksibilan pa ga ne moram sada odrađivati.
najviše sam ostala tu da se ne ubijam od brige doma.
a i MM radi samnom u kancelariji do moje pa je stalno uz mene

----------


## alec

*alekmičar* - drži se ~~~~~~~~~~~~~  :Heart:  .

----------


## pirica

*alkemicar* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
moguće da je bila biokemijska T

----------


## alkemicar

Evo pregled gotov pa da se javim..
Radio je samo UZV i kaže da koliko može vidjeti, sve se samo očistilo.
U ponedjeljak idem na još jedan UZV i napraviti betu
Krvarenje se malo smirilo
Ostao samo opet neki tup osjećaj u glavi i još jedna duboka rana u   :Heart:

----------


## sis

alkemičar  :Love:

----------


## Naomi

Draga Alkemicar, zao mi je.    :Sad:  

Da se sto prije oporavis i ponovno zatrudnis. Cuvaj se.

----------


## lilium

alkemicar  :Heart:

----------


## uporna

alkemicar   :Taps:

----------


## a72

jako mi je zao....

----------


## Naomi

Draga Alkemicar, htjela sam ti jos napisati...i ja sam imala spontani oko 6. tjedna, s istim simptomima koje si opisala. Sve je samo otislo, betu sam vadila, uredno je padala, krvarila sam malo vise od tjedan dana, kiretaza nije bila potrebna, jedino mi je gin prepisao tablete za zatezanje misica maternice koje se inace daju iza porodjaja i to je sve. Oporavila sam se brzo, ali kao sto si i sama napisala, bol u   :Heart:  ostaje.

Nazalost, moja situacija je specificna u tome da sad kad sam spremna za novu trudnocu, ne mogu zatrudnjeti, vec evo godinu dana. Koliko znam, mnoge druge cure ostaju trudne vrlo brzo nakon pobacaja, a to od srca zelim i tebi.

Tebi i MM-u zelim sve najbolje i puno, puno srece s novim pokusajima.

----------


## Shanti

Alkemičar... drži se, draga.  :Love:  
Ovoga proljeća, to sam ti napisala i prije par dana, još prije nego što sam saznala za ovaj plus, očekujem tvoju veliku i veselu vijest...   :Heart:

----------


## ZO

alkemicar   :Love:

----------


## alkemicar

drage moje   :Love:  
dajete mi nadu..
jednoga dana dočekati svoju malu mrvicu   :Heart:  

trebam naći snage za dočekati to. naći ću je   :Kiss:

----------


## pirica

:Love:   :Heart:

----------


## alec

*Alkemičar* - baš mi je žao. drži se   :Love:   :Heart:  .

----------


## grace80

Draga ALKEMIČAR, jako mi je žao što ti nije uspjela trudnoća. Ti si meni odgovorila prošli tjedan i malo me utješila, jer ja sam isto sve to prošla, pa sad kad sam ovo pročitala stvarno mi je žao. Želim ti puuuuuno sreće drugi put! Ma dobit ćemo i mi svoje bebice jednog lijepog dana!

----------


## alkemicar

:Heart:  
i ja isto vjerujem
oboružati se strpljenjem i čekati
sigurno ćemo i dočekati

----------


## Naomi

Drage cure, MM je za mene nasao magicne rijeci, koje mi stvarno pomazu u svemu ovome (u ovo vrijeme prosle godine sam bila trudna sa svojom nesudjenom bebicom, niti neznajuci da cu je vec sljedeci mjesec izgubiti   :Sad:  ). Kad mi je tesko, on mi samo kaze, nemoj biti tuzna, doci ce i nase vrijeme. Tako jednostavne rijeci, a mene nekako drze.   :Heart:

----------


## alkemicar

danas sam radila betu
0,410
ginekolog kaže da se sve samo očistilo očito i da ne treba brinuti više.

----------


## ardnas

Joj drag abaš mi je žao.  :Crying or Very sad:  
Moraš dignuti glavu gori i ići dalje.
Tu smo za tebe   :Love:  
Pusu ti šaljem

----------


## alkemicar

ardnas   :Heart:  
drago mi te vidjeti opet
nadam se ljepšim stvarima za obje nakon naših prvih razoračanja
 :Love:

----------


## lilamili

drž se alkemičar, svi navijamo za tebe   :Heart:   :Saint:

----------


## ZO

cure   :Love:   :Heart:

----------


## kli_kli

:Love:   :Heart:

----------


## Tincha

Pozdrav cure! Jucer sam dosla od ginekologa, prvi pregled nakon kiretaze. Nista mi posebno nije mogao reci, jer kaze, prerano su me poslali na pregled (samo tjedan dana od zahvata). 
Malo me zapanjilo drugo sto mi je rekao. Kaze da je strasno koliko je ovih dana morao dijagnosticirati spontanih pobacaja  :/  Zena prije mene dosla u ordinaciju s krvarenjem, vjerojatno isto pobacaj. Toliko toga ove zime! Mozda nam je ova zima bila prejaka za nase mrvice? Premalo sunca, hladnoca? Tko bi znao? Ja sebe tjesim da priroda uvijek ima svoje razloge. Sada ipak dolazi proljece, nadam se da ce svima nama donijeti urednu i skolsku trudnocu.

----------


## lilamili

:Sad:  mogu samo reć da koliko god je medicina išla naprijed pa je smrtnost kako mama i beba manji, toliko smo si mi moderne žene više toga stavile na vrat, ja sam sigurna da je stres jedan od odlučujućih faktora kod pobačaja, a možda i sva ta kemija koju jedemo :?

----------


## Naomi

tincha, lilamili, mislim da definitivno ima istine u svemu tome. Cak ni moderna medicina ne moze lijeciti medicinski neobjasnjivu neplodnost (salju nas na MPO). Znaci definitivno se radi o stresu, zagadjenju, kemijama koje jedemo...ja ne vjerujem o onu da se radi o psihi, jer moja psiha zeli bebu vise od svega; vise se na zalost radi o vanjskim utjecajima koje jako tesko mozemo kontrolirati.   :Sad:  

Drzite se, cure.   :Heart:

----------


## ivana83

cure, pozdrav..
razmišljala sam gdje bih pitala, pa pošto je povezano s mojim spontanim, odlučila sam staviti ovdje.
bila sam jutros kod ginekologa, radio mi je cervikalne briseve, uopće mi nije bilo ugodno  :Sad:  
odmah čim sam izišla iz ordinacije otišla sam na wc kad imam što i vidjet, lijepo krv dok sam se brisala i sad cijeli dan mi je kao zadnji dan menzesa.
danas mi je 10 dc, tako da isključujem sve ostale razloge krvarenja osim tog brisa.
pošto nemam puno iskustva, što vi mislite?
poslao me u labos u petrovu, a inače moja doc opće prakse šalje u HZ za javno zdravstvo :? 
još dodatna sol na ranu, puna čekaonica trudnica ( sve su bile tak ...prekrasne, zračile su), a ja ko pokisla kokoška među njima   :Crying or Very sad:  
sad treba dočekati nalaze- 3 tjedna, već je prošlo 1,5 mj od spontanog, a meni   :Heart:  hoće bebu..

----------


## Naomi

Draga Ivana83, zao mi je sto si dozivjela spontani.   :Taps:  Kao sto i sama vidis i znas, nisi jedina, ima nas puno...ali isto tako ima puno i onih koje uspiju ostati trudne vrlo brzo nakon pobacaja i imaju predivne trudnoce. To ti od sveg srca zelim.   :Heart:  

Kako ti je spontani bio tek prije mjesec i pol, vjerujem da ti je sluznica rodnice, usce maternice, a i sama maternica jos uvijek dosta osjetljiva i smatram da je definitivno moguce da imas lagano krvarenje nakon sto ti je doktor uzeo briseve. Ne znam u kojem tjednu si izgubila bebu i da li si morala na kiretazu, sto definitivno moze produziti trajanje oporavka. Jos i sama kazes da ti nije bilo ugodno, vjerojatno je i malo boljelo, dakle moguce je da je to od toga. Sve ti se polako vraca u normalu nakon pobacaja, a kako si vjerojatno i sama primjetila, oporavak je ne samo psihicki, vec i fizicki. Ja sam se fizicki oporavljala dosta dugo, ludovali su mi hormoni, krvarila sam jedno 10 dana, nakon toga dugo spotting itd. Zelim ti da krvarenje sto prije prestane i da i ti uskoro budes jedna sretna trudnica koja ce zraciti ljepotom i zdravljem. Lijepi pozdrav.

----------


## ivana83

bila sam trudna 6 tjedana, tek sam saznala da sam trudna i odmah ta nesreća  :Crying or Very sad:  
beta je pala na 4, sve se samo očistilo, krvarila sam isto 10 dana, poslije toga spotting.
stvarno nas je puno, nažalost  :Sad:  
jedino se možemo međusobno utješiti i savjetovati,
 jer mislim da tko to nije doživio ni ne može u potpunosti shvatiti kolika je bol i praznina nakon toga svega.

----------


## vjestica

*ivana83* žao mi je zbog spontanog   :Love:  i ja sam nedavno radila cervikalne briseve (već dugo pokušavam ostati t ali mi nikako ne uspjeva) i nije bilo nimalo ugodno, čak je bilo bolno i ja sam prokrvarila malo taj dan i sutradan samo malo
i ja sam se bila prepala zbog čega je to (bio mi je 21 dc znači 6 dana prije M) i mislila sam da sam dobila ranije ali to je bila samo iritacije zbog briseva (poslije sam regularno dobila po rasporedu)
sretno i želim ti da što prije postaneš trbušasta   :Heart:

----------


## ivana83

neka sve budemo trbušaste    :Love:   :Zaljubljen:   :Heart:   :Heart:   :Smile:

----------


## Naomi

*Ivana83*, i meni je bilo isto tako, bas kao sto si opisala. I ja sam izgubila bebu u 6 tjednu, par dana nakon sto je test pokazao plusic...sto puta sam vec pozeljela da nikad nisam napravila taj test, ali s druge strane sretna sam jer znam da sam barem jednom bila trudna.

A sad nazalost dijelim sudbinu *Vjestice* i nikako do nove T. Ali valjda cemo i mi jednom biti sretne i ponosne mame. Samo hrabro dalje!   :Love:

----------


## alkemicar

> *Ivana83*, i meni je bilo isto tako, bas kao sto si opisala. I ja sam izgubila bebu u 6 tjednu, par dana nakon sto je test pokazao plusic...


kod mene isto

nadam se da ćemo uskoro sve postati trbušaste   :Heart:

----------


## Lilika

Da vas malo utjesim - i sama sam imala spontani u sestom tjednu - nije bila potrebna kiretaza, sve je otislo samo.
Odmah nakon toga sam opet zatrudnjela i danas brojimo preko 12 tjedana i ovaj put je sve super.

Dr je rekla da nije potrebno cekati jer se spontani desio vrlo rano i da nisam prije cekirala vjerojatno bih pomislila da je bila jedna malo zakasnjela menstruacija.

----------


## alkemicar

znači ne trebam sada čekati?
mogu odmah pokušavati opet?
super!!!  :D 
pričekat ću ipak za 10ak dana sljedeću vješticu pa opet napraviti briseve za svaki slučaj iako je do sada uvijek sve bilo ok
nikad ne znaš

----------


## Lilika

Meni sljedeca vjestica nije stigla doci - krvarenje od spontanog je bilo zadnje  - 25.11. je bio spontani, a to vodimo i kao datum zadnje m.





> znači ne trebam sada čekati?
> mogu odmah pokušavati opet?
> super!!!  :D 
> pričekat ću ipak za 10ak dana sljedeću vješticu pa opet napraviti briseve za svaki slučaj iako je do sada uvijek sve bilo ok
> nikad ne znaš

----------


## alkemicar

ja sam spontani imala 31.01. i to računam kao zadnju M
Trebala bih dobiti oko 28 ili 29.02 ako mi se ciklusi ne poremete s ovim svim.
onda ću otići da napravimo briseve i po savjet-dva kako i kada dalje

ali raduje me što ne treba previše čekati kao što sam morala lani nakon kiretaže

----------


## Naomi

*Lilika*, cestitam sto si tako brzo ostala trudna nakon spontanog! Zanima me koliko ti je trebalo da zatrudnis prvi puta?

*Alkemicar*, koliko si ti cekala sljedecu trudnocu nakon koretaze?

----------


## ivana83

:? hm.
Meni i socijalni i privatni gin rekli da treba 3 mjeseca se "čuvati" - glupa li naziva...
A isto tako samu me strah, dok mi ne stignu nalazi briseva, da mi se ne bi ponovilo isto.
Ako imam neku beštiju da ju riješim  :Evil or Very Mad:  
Lijepo je čuti za ovih super 12 tjedana!
Mi ćemo mantrati... trbušaste, trbušaste....

----------


## Maya_78

curke, imam dilemu... imala blighted prije otprilike 5 mj., od tada menge uredne. briseve sam napravila prije kiretaže i bili uredni.. trebam li prije sljedećeg "pokušaja" opet na briseve ili mogu smatrat da je "sve čisto"? 
(nisam bila - osim 10 dana nakon kiretaže - na pregledu, jednostavno lijenost)... što kažete? (nemojte me vikati   :Sad:  )

----------


## ivana83

nisam prepametna što se tiče toga svega, ali radije možda napraviti briseve :? 
tako da budeš sigurna.

----------


## ivana83

i mislim da nitko neće vikati  :Smile:  pogotovo nakon onog što si doživjela, kao i sve tu prisutne.
mislim da nikome nije lako ići na čačkanje kod gin..
zamislim se da me nema na tom stolu, a on nek dolje radi svoje, jedino tako mogu preživjeti te preglede i mislim si..vidi 163 one stvari na dan i to mu je posao...to me malo opusti.

----------


## alkemicar

*Maya_78*, ja bih definitivno opet napravila briseve, za svaki slučaj. Sretno   :Heart:  

*Naomi*, nakon kiretaže su mi prvo okvirno rekli da pauziram 3-6 mjeseci, a bolje 6 nego 3. Onda je nakon briseva, pregleda štitnjače, krvi, urina, ginekolog rekao da čekamo do Nove godine i da opet krenemo (kiretaža bila lani 25.08., znači ipak nakon malo više od 4 mjeseca sam mogla opet)

Sad me zanima šta će reći ovaj put. Trebam li pauzirati ili? Spontani bio 31.01. što računam kao zadnju vješticu, a trebala bih je opet dobiti 28.ili 29.02. ako sve bude ok sa ciklusima nakon ovoga. Nakon toga idem na pregled pa ću vidjeti

----------


## sirius

Cure,koji su vam razlog dr. naveli za tako dugo čekanje nakon kiretaže ako su nalazi briseva i ostalog bili normalni.
Što bi se trebalo dobiti sa dužim čekanjem,ako razlog nije bio (a najčešće nije)u nekakvij bakteriskoj infekciji.
Zanima me opravdani medicinski razlog,tu ne govorim o tome da li je netko psihički i emocionalno spreman za (drugu) trudnoću?

----------


## alkemicar

pa obično kažu da je dobro pustiti maternici da se vrati u pravi položaj
iako mislim da za to ne treba toliko vremena  :shock: 
ali nisam doktor da sumnjam u ono što kažu, a iz straha sam poslušala savjet ginekologa

----------


## ardnas

Meni su nalazi posli spontanog bili dobri i dr je rekao da ništa ne treba čekati, nego posli prve menstruacije u akciju... meni već prošle 3 i još nisam spremna psihički.

----------


## a72

meni je moja dr rekla da sacekam jednu m. poslije kir. i da vise ne moram paziti (ali kod mene je dug period neplodnosti-cerka mi ima vec 9 god., a i ta druga tr.je dosla uz pomoc hormonske terapije-pa je valjda ubjedjena da necu ni zatrudniti vec na pocetku). Mada je rekla da cemo sa
 terapijom sacekati 3 mj, i to je sad isteklo. Sutra mi je 3 dc, idem vaditi hormone,poslije toga briseve, uradila sam antitijela,faktore trombofilije,i TORCH-koji mi nije jos gotov  ali ubrzo ce. 
Ove nalaze su mi dali da radim vise zbog dugog perioda neplodnosti nego zbog 1 pobacaja koji tretiraju kao "losu srecu"...
Zelim vam isto sto i sebi  :Wink:  , i po mogucnosti da ne cekamo predugo!!!

----------


## Tincha

Meni je ginekolog rekao da trebam svakako pricekati s novom trudnocom poslije kiretaze, ali koliko da sama odlucim, netko kaze 3, 5, 6... S druge strane, dr opce prakse kaze da cekam 6mj. Ja ni sama ne znam sto cu na kraju. Svakak cu cekati minimalno 3mj, najvise da vidim kako ce se odvijati sami ciklusi.  A razlog zasto cekati ni jedan od njih nije spominjao. Niti sam pitala, dosta mi je vec svega.
Jos cu napraviti cetvikalne briseve za jedno dva mjeseca pa da vidimo.

----------


## ardnas

trebaš napraviti uzv i ako je sve ok možeš dalje, ali pitaj otvoreno koliko moraš čekati.

----------


## sirius

> Meni je ginekolog rekao da trebam svakako pricekati s novom trudnocom poslije kiretaze, ali koliko da sama odlucim, netko kaze 3, 5, 6... S druge strane, dr opce prakse kaze da cekam 6mj. Ja ni sama ne znam sto cu na kraju. Svakak cu cekati minimalno 3mj, najvise da vidim kako ce se odvijati sami ciklusi.  A razlog zasto cekati ni jedan od njih nije spominjao. Niti sam pitala, dosta mi je vec svega.
> Jos cu napraviti cetvikalne briseve za jedno dva mjeseca pa da vidimo.


Napravi briseve nakon prve menstruacije koja će doći nakon kiretaže.
Tko ćeš biti mirna ako su nalazi OK,a ako nisu moći ćeš uzeti terapiju.

----------


## Naomi

Meni je doktorica rekla da pricekamo dok ja ne budem spremna. Mi smo cekali dva ciklusa i onda se ponovno bacili na posao. Nazalost, evo vec godinu dana ja ne mogu zatrudnjeti. Taj jedini put sto sam zatrudnjela je bilo iz prvog pokusaja, a sad vec dugo, dugo nista  :shock:  :? ...uopce mi nije jasno sto se dogadja i osjecam se grozno.

----------


## ardnas

naomi   :Love:  
nemoj biti tužna, doćiće mala beba.   :Heart:

----------


## alkemicar

joj Naomi   :Heart:  
 :Love:

----------


## ivana83

:Heart:   :Love:   :Heart:  naomi. doći će!

----------


## Naomi

Drage moje, hvala na podrsci. Sve vas puno   :Heart:

----------


## †vanesax

Nova sam ovde, pa ne zamerite na malo duzem postu. Imam 30 god. Prva trudnoća u 20 god. se završila spontanim missed ab. u 11 nedelji, ionako istraumirana i neobavestena otisla na kiretazu bez anestezija :shock:. Godinu dana kasnije školska trudnoća, porodjaj za 2 sata. Sve perfektno. Men. nisam imala dok sam dojila i 8 meseci kasnije ostanem T a da nisam ni znala. Bebacka nije htela da sisa, bila je jako razdrazljiva i doc mi kaze da je to zbog T :? Ubrzo zatim dobijem strasan odliv u 10 nedelji i opet kiretaza na zivo. 4 dana u bonici na gentamicinima. 4 mes. nakon toga slucajno primetim dok sam lezala ispupcenje na levom donjem delu stomaka. Nista ne boli, ali cudno. I odmah posumnjam na neke ciste i ko zna sta jos. Skupim hrabrosti, odem kod gin. a on kaze "Pa gde ste do sad? Jel vi znate da ste vec usli u 24 nedelju T"  :?   :shock: A ja bila na i na terapiji i pusila, a niko tokom intervencije nije video da je bilo dva ploda. Prihvatim sa radoscu, ali i strahom tu moju T, i taman kad sam se na sve to navikla pukne mi vodenjak i opet pakao i bolnica, indukcija, komplikacije. Jedva zivu glavu izvukla. Na kraju su posle 3 neuspele indukcije gin odlucili da izvrse neku vrstu "eutanazije", da bi meni sacuvali zivot. To je bilo 2001. god. Od tad me je bilo uzasno strah ponovo biti T, ali sada to zelim i jace je od straha. Treba mi malo vase podrske, ohrabrenja.
I jos jednom veeeeeliiiiiko izvinjenje zbog predugog posta i  ako sam nekog prepala sa mojom horror pricom

----------


## Naomi

Draga vanesax, dobro nam dosla i molim te nemoj se izvinjavati zbog dugog posta, zato smo ovdje   :Smile:  
Tvoja je prica stvarno nevjerojatna i hvala ti sto si je podijelila s nama. Bas mi je zao zbog tvojih gubitaka i kiretaza na zivo, ne mogu ni zamisliti tu bol   :Sad:  
Zelim ti puno srece u tvojim nastojanjima da ponovno postanes mama i od srca ti zelim da ti se to dogodi sto prije. A do tada, druzi se s nama na Prije Zaceca!   :Love:

----------


## †vanesax

Hvala ti  :Love:  . Bas nesto razmisljam, eto md spava, a ja tipkam i citam vas. Ova metoda bi mogla biti preporucljiva za zacece. Prvo druzenje i malo edukacije, pa onda u krevet na prakticnu primenu   :Wink:

----------


## †vanesax

E da, jos  i ovo. Preventivno sam pocela da pijem vrkutu zahvaljujući vama rodama. Zapravo sam sama napravila neki izbor biljaka   :Grin:  koju cu da pijem uz nju, da dovedem stvari u red i da povecam mogucnost zaceca i u isto vreme smanjim sanse za spontani.

----------


## gogica73

Sve vas toplo pozdravljam  iz hladne Kanade.Jako mi je zao da nas toliko ima. I ja sam nazalost imala sedam pobacaja od koih i jednu vanmatericnu. Uradila sam sve nalaze ali do sada niti jedan Dr. nije otkrio zasto se desavaju.
Zadnji pobacaj bio je u 1o. mj. prosle g.  Kada me ljudi pitaju kao se nosim sa time i odakle mi vise snage, ja jednostavni neznam sto odgovoriti. Valjda sam vec otupila od razocaranja i boli, ili sam toliko jaka da ni sama nisam svjesna. Jedno znam, a to je da ne odustajem. Moj ljubljeni je uz mene i idemo dalje. 
Mali savjet; slusajte svoje tjelo i ono ce vam samo reci kada ponovo pokusati, nekome mjesec nekome sest. Samo hrabro, bez straha i predrasuda.
Saljem veliku  :Kiss:   i svima nam zelim prekrasnih 9 mj.  :Love:   :Heart:

----------


## Naomi

*gogica73*, dobro nam dosla, zao mi je sto se upoznajemo na ovom topicu, ali valjda cemo uskoro preseliti i na neki veseliji. 

Divim se tvojoj snazi. Samo nastavi hrabro dalje. Nadam se da ces otkriti zbog cega se pobacaji dogadjaju, pa onda otkloniti problem. Da li ste obavili sve pretrage, bili kod specijalista i sve sto treba? Ne znam kako je u Kanadi, pretpostavljam isto kao i kod nas (zivim u Americi).

Ako mozes nabavi ovu knjigu, dobro objasnjava sve razloge zbog kojih zene mogu imati ponovljene spontane pobacaje:
Avoiding-Miscarriage-Everything-Confident-Pregnancy

Mozda sve vec znas o pobacajima i mozda si procitala sve knjige koje postoje na tu temu, ako je tako, oprosti sto sam te udavila.

Zelim ti puno srece!   :Heart:

----------


## gogica73

Hvala draga Naomi tu cu knjigu definitivno nabaviti, mada sam do sada vec sve pokusala i u Kanadi i u HR. U zadnjoj trudnoci sam preventivno koristila progesteron i baby aspirin, ali na zalost ni to nije uspjelo.
Idemo dalje, kao sto rekoh, pokusat cu se opustiti, uzivati u ljetu a onda krajem godine ponovo pokusati uz progesteron i aspirin i naravno uspijeti.  :Love:

----------


## Maya_78

[quote="gogica73"] I ja sam nazalost imala sedam pobacaja od koih i jednu vanmatericnu. Uradila sam sve nalaze ali do sada niti jedan Dr. nije otkrio zasto se desavaju./quote]
JA TO NE MOGU VJEROVATI! 
Vjerujem da si bila na svim pretragama i ne mogu skužiti kako nema ni približno "objašnjenja" (koje nam svima, da zapečatimo nešto, treba).. makar imam prijateljcu koja, unatoč tome što je "sve ok" nikako ne može zatrudnit... valjda je to ta "viša sila"  :Sad:

----------


## Naomi

*gogica*, to bi bila i moja terapija, progesteron + baby aspirin, u slucaju da ostanem trudna. Ali ja sam jedna od onih kod kojih ne ide, pa ne ide...
Da li su te poslali na sve imunoloske pretrage? To je stvarno bitno kod stalnih pobacaja...u svakom slucaju, nadam se da ce ti knjiga pomoci.   :Heart:

----------


## gogica73

Jesam, obavila sam sve moguce i nemoguce pretrage, odnosno radim ih vec 15. god. Dijagnoza je "idiopatski sterilitet"  :Evil or Very Mad:  . 
Deset god. nisam mogla ostati trudna.Ispocetka  los spermogramu, kod mene svi nalazi uredni,radjena 3 IVF-a, bezbroj inseminacija ali bez rezultata.
Od kako smo u Kanadi(7god.), rjesila sam ne piti niakve cajeve,vitamine(sem materne) i ostala cuda, nego se zdravo hraniti i sparati za novi IVF.
I evo sedam puta sam uspjela zanijeti(prirodno), ali sada nemogu odrzati trudnocu duze od 16 tjedana. Jednostavno da poludis, ali sto se moze, tako valjda mora biti, samo znam da odustajanja nema.
Kada cemo postati roditelji to neznam, ali znam da hocemo.
Zelim vam svima svako dobro
 :Heart:

----------


## Naomi

*gogica*,   :Love:   :Heart:   :Heart:  Divim se tvojoj hrabrosti. Zelim ti puno, puno srece. Ima puno cura na rodi kojima se dogodilo cudo, njihove price su zaista predivne i iskreni dokaz da se i najljepse stvari dogadjaju. To zelim svima nama, od sveg srca. Valjda cemo uspjeti!

----------


## Naomi

*gogica*, poslala sam ti privatnu poruku   :Bye:

----------


## gogica73

Hvala, pisemo se tamo

----------


## ivana83

držte mi se sve!  :Heart:   :Love:

----------


## Novel

Žao mi je cure, zbog svih tih priča.. Znam koliko boli  :Sad:   sama sam imala jedan miseed i jedan spontani... oba puta na kiretaži

ja sam htjela pitati sljedeće: Imala sam 27.11. kiretažu, bila sam otišla po ph nalaze, i rekla da idem nakon prve menge na pregled, al nje nema!!! dakle, već je skoro 3 mjeseca prošlo, a ja nikako na pregled(mislim da mi tu još jako i psiha radi), jer ju čekam, a nikako da stigne, jedna ginekologica susjeda je rekla da su vjerojatno jako istanjili sluznicu maternice, tako sam i ja mislila, da se nema što još čistiti, makar mi sada više nije svejedno. Znam, znam, trebam na pregled, makar sam sigurna da će mi onda hormonima inducirati menstruaciju, a više mi je dosta svega tog neprirodnog. Zanima me koliko ste najduže čekali na M??
Nakon prve kiretaže mi je došla nakon 46 dana.
A sada već skoro tri mjeseca, a nema naznaka  :Sad:  
Hvala  :Kiss:

----------


## ivana83

draga novel, možda da bez obzira na sve ipak odeš na pregled?
meni je isto grozno čim pomislim na bilo kakve preglede, ordinacije i sve po redu, ali ipak, kad se mora, mora se. želim ti da sve bude u redu
 :D   :Heart:

----------


## lilium

cure   :Love:  

novel, odi na pregled, posve razumijem tvoje izbjegavanje odlaska no bolje odi provjeriti sto se zbiva, i ovo iscekivanje psihicki opterecuje

svima velika   :Kiss:

----------


## Željana

Bok cure! Nova sam pa ce, nazalost, ovaj post biti malo duzi. 

Prije 3 godine imala sam 1T, 2 mj. kasnije pobacila. Tocno nakon godinu dana 2T, ovaj put vanmatericna. Dobila Methotrexat pa je sve proslo ok. Doktor mi je u oba slucaja rekao da cekam 3 mjeseca pa krenem u novu trudnocu. Toliko je, prema njegovim rijecima, potrebno da se promjeni genetski kod u tijelu (pretpostavljam da je bitno ako nesto nije bilo u redu s plodom).

----------


## Željana

Nastavljam: Oba puta cekala sam ipak malo duze jer psihicki ipak nisam bila spremna. A sada nikako da se primi. 
Mozda je to i dobar znak. Mozda sad kad se primi prode sve ok. 

Uglavnom, vama koje se pitate koliko cekati rekla bih ne dugo. (kuma mi je isto imala spontani, ali je krenula u T vec nakon 3 mj. i odmah ostala trudna i rodila zdravog sina; u biti sad vec ima 2   :Smile:  )

----------


## Željana

jos bih samo dodala kako mi je zao sto je i jedna od nas morala to proci. A pogotovo 7 puta kao gogica73, maya_78 (ispricavam se ako sam nekog izostavila). 

Zahvaljujuci vama rodicama, opskrbila sam se i cajevima pa cemo vidjeti  uskoro i +. nadam se barem.

Zelim i svima vama uskoro jedan debeli + i da ovaj put sve bude u redu!   :Smile:

----------


## lilium

Zeljana   :Love:  

sto se tice cekanja 3 mjeseca, tj. 3 ciklusa - koliko sam citala toliko  i u folikulogenezi traje vrijeme od kada "uspavani" primordialni folikuli pod uticajem hormona pocinju rasti i sazrijevati, pa vjerujem da i to ima neku tezinu kad nam kazu cekati barem 3 mjeseca, za svaki slucaj, iako dosta zena ostane trudno i za manje od 3 mjeseca i sve bude OK.
 :Heart:

----------


## sirius

> Zeljana   
> 
> sto se tice cekanja 3 mjeseca, tj. 3 ciklusa - koliko sam citala toliko  i u folikulogenezi traje vrijeme od kada "uspavani" primordialni folikuli pod uticajem hormona pocinju rasti i sazrijevati, pa vjerujem da i to ima neku tezinu kad nam kazu cekati barem 3 mjeseca, za svaki slucaj, iako dosta zena ostane trudno i za manje od 3 mjeseca i sve bude OK.


Jel bi to sa folikulim značilo da žene teže ostaju trudne prije nego prođu ta tri mj.?Ili bi značilo da ta jajašca nisu baš kavlitetna pa se ne ugnjezde u maternici nakon eventulne oplodnje?
Meni bi se kao logično objašnjenje za period čekanja( a vrijedi smo nakon kiretaže) bilo to da se sluznica maternice treba obnoviti.
Ali ipak mislim da ako sluznica nije spremna do trudnoće neće doći ,tj.neće se oplođeno jajašce implantirati.

----------


## lilium

Sigurno da se nakon kiretaze i maternica treba oporaviti (prva M iza zna biti jaca, skoro s izljevima, to nije slucajno)

Folikuli za dobar rast (kao uostalom i sluznica maternice) sigurno trebaju i povoljni sastav hormona, a nisam bas sigurna da ugrozena trudnoca, stres vezan uz pobacaj i tjedni iza toga su u stanju generirati savrsenu hormonalnu situaciju. Rekla bih da je onda tu slijed razmisljanja: subomptimalan hormonalni sastav - lošija kvaliteta folikula - lošije jajašce - veća šansa za citogenetsku gresku - da budemo sigurniji bolje sacekati.

Iako sam po americkim forumima vidjela da nakon ranih spontanih dosta zena ne ceka, cak postoji "urbana legenda" da je taj prvi ciklus iza pobacaja plodniji (vise progesterona, beta-HCG jos cirkulira...), no koliko vidim one i manje idu na kiretaze - cesce cekaju da priroda odradi svoje (cini mi se da je ovo vise vezano uz nedostatak med. osiguranja). 

Naletila sam na misljenja nekih stranih lijecnika koje umiruju zene koje odmah nakon pobacaja ostanu trudne, oni kazu da je najveci problem kada zena u prvom ciklusu iza pobacaja ostane trudna to da je tesko odrediti kada je trudnoca tocno pocela jer iako se kiretaza smatra nesto kao prvi dan M tu su moguca i veca odstupanja pa je onda za novu trudnocu teze odrediti u kojem je tjednu te usporedjivati razvoj ploda s referentnim vrijednostima.

----------


## sirius

> Folikuli za dobar rast (kao uostalom i sluznica maternice) sigurno trebaju i povoljni sastav hormona, a nisam bas sigurna da ugrozena trudnoca, stres vezan uz pobacaj i tjedni iza toga su u stanju generirati savrsenu hormonalnu situaciju. Rekla bih da je onda tu slijed razmisljanja: subomptimalan hormonalni sastav - lošija kvaliteta folikula - lošije jajašce - veća šansa za citogenetsku gresku - da budemo sigurniji bolje sacekati.
> 
>     .


Možda,ali treba uzeti u ubzir da je jajašce u ovom slučaju samo polovica para.Znači da 50 % šanse za grešku nosi i muška strana?




> Iako sam po americkim forumima vidjela da nakon ranih spontanih dosta zena ne ceka, cak postoji "urbana legenda" da je taj prvi ciklus iza pobacaja plodniji (vise progesterona, beta-HCG jos cirkulira...), *no koliko vidim one i manje idu na kiretaze - cesce cekaju da priroda odradi svoje (cini mi se da je ovo vise vezano uz nedostatak med. osiguranja).*


E,da ,to je pitanje br.2(zapravo je trebalo biti pitanje br.1).
Da li stvarno mislite da je tolika količina kiretaža u Hrvatskoj opravdana?
Da li stvarno mislite da je to vezano samo uz zdravstveni sustav i štednju?
Kiretaža kao med. zahvat je jako agresivna .Psihički ,emocionalno i često fizički  jako bolna.Ne mislite li da bi često trebalo malo pričekati i vidjeti da li je" priroda obavila svoj posao",a tek onda poduzimati nešto ako treba.
Koliko sam se ja informirala,vani je recimo uobičejeno kod ranog spontanog koji je u toku primiti lijek oralno i čekati da organizam odradi svoje.Što vi mislite o tome ?

----------


## Tincha

> Da li stvarno mislite da je tolika količina kiretaža u Hrvatskoj opravdana?
> Da li stvarno mislite da je to vezano samo uz zdravstveni sustav i štednju?
> Kiretaža kao med. zahvat je jako agresivna .Psihički ,emocionalno i često fizički  jako bolna.Ne mislite li da bi često trebalo malo pričekati i vidjeti da li je" priroda obavila svoj posao",a tek onda poduzimati nešto ako treba.


Prije bih se ja složila s ovim. Ali nakon što je utvrđeno da srce mojem plodu ne kuca, svaki sljedeci dan bio je u iščekivanju i strahu, neću li prokrvariti. Nekako mi je bilo manje opasno napraviti "umjetno čišćenje" u kontroliranim uvjetima, nego čekati prirodu. Komplikacije su uvijek moguće. Imala sama sreće pa me nisu izmrcvarili.
Moje tijelo 3tj nije skužilo da nema više aktivnosti ploda, tak da je pitanje koliko bi to sve dugo trajalo prirodno i da li bi me zbog predostrožnosti i nakon spontanog opet kiretirali, što znaju raditi. Izgleda da nam to kopanje ne gine kako god okreneš.

----------


## Naomi

Ja zivim u Americi i imala sam spontani u 6 tjednu. Promatrali su me tjedan dana (beta, UZV, pracenje krvarenja) ne bi li odlucili da je potrebna kiretaza. Hvala bogu nije bila potreba, iako sam dugo krvarila. Dali su mi oralni lijek za zatezanje maternice (ne sjecam se kako se zvao) i to je bilo to. Istina, ja imam osiguranje, ali vise je ta kiretaza ovisila o tome da li je potrebna ili ne. Nikad nisam dobila dojam da se ona ovdje bas ne radi, dapace oba doktora kod kojih sam bila, a i kasnije kod specijaliste za plodnost su mi pricali o kiretazi.

A sto se spremnosti tice, rekli su mi da pricekam dva-tri ciklusa, odnosno dok ne osjetim da sam spremna psihicki i fizicki. Smatram da je pobacaj veliki stres za cijeli organizam, a pogotovo za reproduktivne organe i da "stati na loptu" par mjeseci je i vise nego pozeljno. Medjutim, kao sto i same znamo, mnoge zene ostaju trudne vrlo brzo nakon pobacaja i nemaju nikakvih komplikacija u trudnoci. Kao sto je netko vec rekao na ovom forumu, za trudnocu nema puno pravila.

----------


## sirius

> [ Prije bih se ja složila s ovim. Ali nakon što je utvrđeno da srce mojem plodu ne kuca, svaki sljedeci dan bio je u iščekivanju i strahu, neću li prokrvariti. Nekako mi je bilo manje opasno napraviti "umjetno čišćenje" u kontroliranim uvjetima, nego čekati prirodu. Komplikacije su uvijek moguće. Imala sama sreće pa me nisu izmrcvarili.
> Moje tijelo 3tj nije skužilo da nema više aktivnosti ploda, tak da je pitanje koliko bi to sve dugo trajalo prirodno i da li bi me zbog predostrožnosti i nakon spontanog opet kiretirali, što znaju raditi. Izgleda da nam to kopanje ne gine kako god okreneš.


Kod tvog slučaja(a moj je bio gotovo identičan)najopasnija stvar je koagulopatija koja se može razviti u određenom broju slučajeva ,te može doći do ozbiljnog krvarenja.Ali do koagulopatije može doći i kod kiretaže ,tj.ona može biti neotkrivena(a testovi se na nju ne rade prije kireztaže,a trebali bi se!).Uzimajući u obzir da je kiretaža agresivan zahvat,krvarenje može biti još opasnije.
Evo tekst o DIK sindromu koji je zapravo jedina opasna stvar kod čekanja kada je u pitanju zadržani pobačaj.Ali i tada su u pitanju tjedni tj.više od 4 tj. kada je plod  zadržan u maternici.




> Definicija
> U trudnoći nastaje promjena koagulacijskih faktora u smislu pojačane sklonosti za zgrušavanje krvi. 
> 
> povišena koncentracija fibrinogena - povisuje se sa ranijih 3,5g/L na 4,5g/L 
> povišena fibrinolitička spobnost krvi - povećana je koncentracije plazminogena 
> ostali koagulacijski faktori - trombociti i ostali faktori zgrušavanja ne mijenjaju se značajnije 
> u plodnoj vodi i decidui uterusa ima znatnih količina tromboplastina, tj.tromboplastinu slične tvari koji u nekim stanjima prodire u sistemni optok krvi i aktivira proces intravaskularne koagulacije --> aktivira protrombin u trombin --> koji pretvara fibrinogen u fibrin --> tromb - fibrin+trombociti --> taloži se u sitnim k.žilama(najviše bubrega i jetre ali i pluća,mozga i dr.) 
> reakcija organizma na taloženje fibrina --> povećana fibrinoliza 
> (stanja u kojima je primarno pojačana fibrinoliza - hemoragijski šok,septički pobačaj) --> aktiviranjem plazminogena u plazmin --> rezultat - u krvi hipofibrinogenemija ili afibrinogenemija sa sposobnošću zgrušavanja krvi --> krvarenje 
> ...

----------


## lilium

> Možda,ali treba uzeti u ubzir da je jajašce u ovom slučaju samo polovica para.Znači da 50 % šanse za grešku nosi i muška strana?


e na ovu temu sam dobila objasnjenje da se spermiji ipak moraju izboriti za jajasce pa tu defektni prije otpadaju i veca je vjerojatnost da onaj koji se izborio je i bolje kvalitete, dok je jajasce takvo kakvo je

----------

